# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Free diet help from beast.

## perfectbeast2001

I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.

----------


## Merc..

Great thread PB .... 

Lets's keep this bumped ...


*Bump ....*



Merc.

----------


## soulstealer

> I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
> Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.


Preach it brother..... Most people dont get the simple logic that your body works a certain way to build muscle all AAS does is make it more efficient at doing its job kick you into overdrive but just like a Topfuel Dragster tryin to run on 87 Octane you wont get too far on pizza and beer...  :LOL:

----------


## soulstealer

Hey bro tell me what you think... see if think I should change anything... also I saw you mentioned something about cooking with coconut oil in another thread I currently use pam.... 

Currently diet is looking like this

Meal 1:
Eggs 6 Whites 1 Yoke
3 servings oatmeal
25g protein from Whey

Meal 2:
Brown rice 50grams Carbs Brown rice/bean combo
8oz Chicken breast

Meal3:
50g Carbs from Yams
8oz Orange roughy

Meal4:
50grams Carbs Brown rice/bean combo
8oz Chicken breast

PWO:
1 Banana
50g protein from Whey

Meal 5 30Minutes after Pwo meal
50g Carbs Brown rice/Bean combo
1 can of tuna

Meal 6
8oz chicken breast
Hot cherry peppers
1 serving of cheese
Lettice

Bed time snack
1 serving of Natural peanut butter

Side note:
Fresh veggies snacked on during the day
Also I interchange the Yams and Rice/Bean combo Daily
I just dropped the red meat...

Macro's
350g Protein
325g Carbs
80g Fat

And my carb cycling schedule 
I'm off Tuesdays and Saturdays

Day Protein Carbs Fat Calories

Sunday 350 425 80 3800
Monday 350 325 80 3400
Tuesday 300 275 80 3000
Wednesday 350 425 80 3800
Thursday 350 325 80 3400
Friday 350 325 80 3400
Sat 300 275 80 3000

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey bro tell me what you think... see if think I should change anything... also I saw you mentioned something about cooking with coconut oil in another thread I currently use pam.... 
> 
> Currently diet is looking like this
> 
> Meal 1:
> Eggs 6 Whites 1 Yoke
> 3 servings oatmeal
> 25g protein from Whey
> 
> ...


This is a superb example of a well planned diet that will put muscle on you. Very similar to my current diet mate. The reason I cook with coconut oil is that it is very heat stable and contains medium chain triglyceride which i believe stimulate the thyroid which in turn would increase your metabolic rate. Also it tastes nice!

----------


## heavyquestions

BUMP. Sticky time, perfectbeast is the man.

----------


## C_Bino

> This is a superb example of a well planned diet that will put muscle on you. Very similar to my current diet mate. The reason I cook with coconut oil is that it is very heat stable and contains medium chain triglyceride which i believe stimulate the thyroid which in turn would increase your metabolic rate. Also it tastes nice!


How much coconut oil do you consume daily. I just never got into it because its practically all saturated fat.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

only about 15g daily mate. i just use it (1 desert spoon) to cook the days chicken portions with. I use it as my main sat fat source and try to keep other sats as low as possible in other meals.

----------


## Amorphic

hats off to you beast, ive noticed this trend you're talking about and its certainly a lot of effort for you to help these people out.

i hope some of these new members understand how generous you are in helping them

----------


## gab24m3

Sticky! Sticky! Sticky!

----------


## naturalsux

to the top! :Wink/Grin:  excellent info PB!

----------


## Big

Very generous of you Beast, I hope the younger members realize what a great opportunity this is.

----------


## soulstealer

> This is a superb example of a well planned diet that will put muscle on you. Very similar to my current diet mate. The reason I cook with coconut oil is that it is very heat stable and contains medium chain triglyceride which i believe stimulate the thyroid which in turn would increase your metabolic rate. Also it tastes nice!


Cool I'll have to check out the coconut oil.... sounds promising...

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^^^^^

----------


## *El Diablo*

Beast is the king of info!.....

----------


## novastepp

finally...  :Big Grin: 

there is always someone who doesn't care what we say about diet, they want to use. i'm glad you are putting your name and your expertise to good use here by taking the time you have to help them. 

bumpskie.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## novastepp

> This is a superb example of a well planned diet that will put muscle on you. Very similar to my current diet mate. The reason I cook with coconut oil is that it is very heat stable and contains medium chain triglyceride which i believe stimulate the thyroid which in turn would increase your metabolic rate. Also it tastes nice!


any idea how much of the oil is needed to actually stimulate the thyroid?

----------


## Perforator

Hats off to you PB. 

soulstealer that is a good diet. 

I also want to thank C Bino, novastepp, and forgive me if I don't mention all the others, for taking the time to help.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> any idea how much of the oil is needed to actually stimulate the thyroid?


Goose would be the man to ask here as it was him that clued me up to this interesting fact!

----------


## dogman69

great tread beast

----------


## Mazzive_T

bump to the top.

thanks for the help with my diet beast.

----------


## C_Bino

Keep in mind that its not necessarily MCT's that stimulate thyroid but saturated fats in general. Thats why its important to have some in your diet.

HOWEVER, keep in mind that MCT's DO NOT require energy to be digested. So although it may help with thyroid it also requires no carlories from your body for digestion. So there is a trade off. When you take food in your body uses up calories to break it down and digest it, thats why fibrous veggies are so great but MCT's will not take any calories out of you just add them.

----------


## C_Bino

BTW sorry to hijack PB lol.

----------


## naturalsux

> Keep in mind that its not necessarily MCT's that stimulate thyroid but saturated fats in general. Thats why its important to have some in your diet.
> 
> HOWEVER, keep in mind that MCT's DO NOT require energy to be digested. So although it may help with thyroid it also requires no carlories from your body for digestion. So there is a trade off. When you take food in your body uses up calories to break it down and digest it, thats why fibrous veggies are so great but MCT's will not take any calories out of you just add them.


good info C Bino :Bbbump:

----------


## taiboxa

im sure u stated it in your log but im way to lazy to surf through all those assloads of pages to ask this...
how does your diet differ from resistance training days as compared to non-training days

----------


## rockinred

PB, everyone, I'd like to throw my 2 cents in here to thank you and everyone... Man it takes a lot of effort to work thru diets... people make a living and charge good money to offer this kind of advice and you are passing it out for free while working and everything else... hats off to you.... :Welcome: 

I hope some young ones around here realize how big of a deal this is...

----------


## Panzerfaust

I think I just gained a pound or two just reading Soulstealers diet. Damn good diet.  :Clapping Hands:

----------


## Prada

> I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
> Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.


 :Thumps Up:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bino - thats cool bro, anone posting interesting and relevant info is more than welcome. Interesting stuff!

Tai. The only difference in my WO/non WO days is that i would have a scoop of isolate while training and of course a PWO shake. When not training i dont consume these so all carbs on non training days are low GI. I did experiment with eating even more carbs on training days but found fat began to accumulate. My body just does not deal with carbs well. If i ate the same ammount of carbs as most of my bodybuilding mates i would be back to 30% BF in no time!

other guys - thx for your encouragement and support. I feel its really important for us all to help the younger members as it is ultimately them who are giving steroids such bad press. The government loves all the scare stories about kids juicing. It would be nice if they could run a story aboutl kids eating well and being successful in there chosen sport!

----------


## naturalsux

:Bbbump:

----------


## soulstealer

> I think I just gained a pound or two just reading Soulstealers diet. Damn good diet.


thanks... but I'm cutting  :LOL:

----------


## PFM

Every time I'm wondering something, Beast has the answer. Thanks for taking the time to help us out! You really helped me with your Clen log(but still have a few questions-dont know how to pm) as far as diet, im 6'0 and used to way 270lbs(fat) and now way ~210lbs. I lift hard 5 days a week and everone at the gym says I have a clean diet, but not eating enuff, is there any way to guess how many calories I need a day. I know I want but it scares the hell out of me everytime I eat thinking I will get back to being a fat ass. I want to continue to cut down to about 195 or less BF%, without losing all my muscle as I did Before. Thanks for any help.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Every time I'm wondering something, Beast has the answer. Thanks for taking the time to help us out! You really helped me with your Clen log(but still have a few questions-dont know how to pm) as far as diet, im 6'0 and used to way 270lbs(fat) and now way ~210lbs. I lift hard 5 days a week and everone at the gym says I have a clean diet, but not eating enuff, is there any way to guess how many calories I need a day. I know I want but it scares the hell out of me everytime I eat thinking I will get back to being a fat ass. I want to continue to cut down to about 195 or less BF%, without losing all my muscle as I did Before. Thanks for any help.


hey there. well we can estimate it but need some more details. Age? Waist? BF% at present would be great but not everyone knows this.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Hey bro tell me what you think... see if think I should change anything... also I saw you mentioned something about cooking with coconut oil in another thread I currently use pam.... 
> 
> Currently diet is looking like this
> 
> Meal 1:
> Eggs 6 Whites 1 Yoke
> 3 servings oatmeal
> 25g protein from Whey
> 
> ...


Hey bro the diet looks good but one suggestion I have is for your bedtime snack consume the one tbl spoon of natty peanut butter with some casein protein. My favorite source for this casein protein is a cup of cottage cheese. The casein has a delayed release that will help the body stay anti-catabolic during the fasting stages of sleep.

----------


## PFM

Hey Beast, thanks for the reply. Im 21, waist ~34, BF%-??, 98% of the fat on me is around my chest and stomach. My training partner said I would look good as hell around 190-195, assuming I keep all my muscle. I can gain muscle- and I can lose weight, but for some reason I cant' do both at the same time??
Thanks again

----------


## largerthannormal

wow beast is my new best friend. ill wait a bit before i ask advice from him im sure he is busy now.

----------


## ckyass

Beast maybe you can help me out here?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=334079

Much appreciated bro.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast, thanks for the reply. Im 21, waist ~34, BF%-??, 98% of the fat on me is around my chest and stomach. My training partner said I would look good as hell around 190-195, assuming I keep all my muscle. I can gain muscle- and I can lose weight, but for some reason I cant' do both at the same time??
> Thanks again


ok first we go here http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/ to get your BMR basic metabolic rate. *1812.9
*then we use the Harris Benedict equation to calculate maintenance cals for an athlete. http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-ca...dict-equation/

1812.9 x 1.725 = 3127 that is your approximate cals needed just to maintain daily. Increase this by 200 a day and see how you get on. In 2 weeks if no muscle is gained then add another 200 cals, repeat, you get the idea!

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Oh sweet, this thread is awesome...so here I am!
> 
> Well, my first question is consuming eggs. I usually eat about 5-6 eggs each morning. I eat 2 hard boiled eggs and 3-4 scrambled eggs. Problem is, the eggs are "low cholestrol" Egg Beaters. Are these any good? They removed most of the yolk, correct? 
> 
> My other question is how many egg yolks should I eat? I've been told one yolk contains 3x the cholestrol of our daily recommended value and blah blah blah. Back home, my mom always made me eat 3 eggs each morning, yolks and all. In high school I ended up eating 5 eggs each morning - yolks and all. I definatly don't have high cholestrol. Just wondered what your opinons about eggs, egg yolks, and the "Egg Beaters." 
> 
> Hey man, this is awesome. Thanks so much for your time and invaluble help. You've got a big heart. Props bro.
> 
> Ohh, one more question. Is eating raw eggs specificily bad? I've also heard that cooking them destroys good bacteria and visa versa. If you could please shed some light on this thought.


Ok. Well there is a lot of debate as to wether eating high cholestrol foods actually leads to high cholestrol. From what i have read there are many more factors involved than just what you eat. Many suffer high cholestrol and eat very low cholestrol diets and vice versa. Eating a few eggs a day certainly isnt going to push you over the limit. Considering most people eat junk and mcdonalds all day then i think you are going to be ok. Egg beaters are fine.
Drinking raw eggs is ok if they have been pastuerised. This will have killed any harmful bacteria. Cooking the eggs actually improves bio availability so i would stick with cooked (plus they fill you up more) and are great for bulking out oats ect when cutting. Dont consume untreated eggs raw as you may get food poisoning and you will lose lbs of muscle down the toilet.
So eat lots of eggs. As long as they fit into your daily macros then its all good.

----------


## PFM

Thanks Beast. it means alot that you take your own time to help us out with this stuff. Your the man. I knew that it some time type of formula like that to figure your caloric intake but wasnt' sure how to do it. when I start cutting in a month or so, Do I just take my maintaince caloires and subtract 500 or so??
Thanks.
PFM

----------


## perfectbeast2001

as stated in the post i would subract 200 cals (from daily) every 2 weeks. I dont like reducing too quickly as you can end up very low in cals with still more fat to shed and you cant make further adjustments. The body becomes used to calorie defecit and slows fat burning. I find taking 200 cals every 3 weeks keeps me in the zone nicely. I would subtract from carbs first but not to drop them lower than 200g a day. you may find you want to drop them lower but i dont like the moodiness and possible catabolism that could result.

----------


## GGallin

Its true I have been following beasts diet for 4 days and I can already feel a difference.

----------


## Tbucket

Hey Beast, did you post your diet on here or am I just overlooking it?.....always liked you advice, you offered some on clen to me once and would like to see what the diet GGalin is referring to.

Thanks in advance

----------


## ultra40

Opps double post my bad...

----------


## ultra40

PB- i posted this in another thread previously and got no feed back. Thank you for the help!

Critique my diet please...I've lost 13 pounds in the last month and maintained muscle. This is the basic diet i have followed, other than on sunday when i allow myself to cheat (Moderatly!). please let me know if there is anything i should take out or add to finish cutting the next 8 pounds i would like to before i build back up.

7am-Run
8am- 20g nitrotech and 1/2 cup oatmeal or 6 eggs (4 eggwhites, 2eggs)
930am-workout and Whey shake immediatly after(40 grams)
11am- 8-10 oz chicken breast and either brown rice, wheat pasta, or potatoe
230pm- Can of tuna or 4 oz grilled tilapia
6pm- Dinner- 8oz chicken/ Round steak / Fish. Sweet potatoe or mixed vegatbles and a salad ( Tbsp fat free italian)
9pm- Apple/ Tbsp peanut butter.
Bedtime- Protein shake (casein)

Any help would be nice or suggestions...It had worked well but i believe there are always possible improvements. Thanks

----------


## dedic8ed1

Quick q about adding a few things to my waxymaise.Would it help the shuttling of carbs and whey if I add some r-ala and chromium piccolinate to my waxymaise or is my body's need for glycogen going to shuttle all carbs and protein quickly enough?I read that these two compounds work together to shuttle carbs in particular to the muscle.

Also now that I can afford a decent PWO drink I was thinking of dropping my breakfast carbs after morning cardio,or take r-ala with chromium piccolinate with my after cardio oats in the morning to ensure that my body uses all the carbs I eat what do you think?

The only carbs I currently eat are 1 cup of oats and PWO.The rest of my meals are protein and fats just to keep it simple for the questions at hand.

----------


## GGallin

> Hey Beast, did you post your diet on here or am I just overlooking it?.....always liked you advice, you offered some on clen to me once and would like to see what the diet GGalin is referring to.
> 
> Thanks in advance


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...96#post3856796

----------


## GGallin

Beast your like the GO-TO guy for diests now lol. You should start charging!

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast, did you post your diet on here or am I just overlooking it?.....always liked you advice, you offered some on clen to me once and would like to see what the diet GGalin is referring to.
> 
> Thanks in advance


hey there. you can find most of my diets in "beasts workout log" which is linked in my sig. Gallin has provided a link to his.
Glad to hear all is well Gallin!!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> PB- i posted this in another thread previously and got no feed back. Thank you for the help!
> 
> Critique my diet please...I've lost 13 pounds in the last month and maintained muscle. This is the basic diet i have followed, other than on sunday when i allow myself to cheat (Moderatly!). please let me know if there is anything i should take out or add to finish cutting the next 8 pounds i would like to before i build back up.
> 
> 7am-Run
> 8am- 20g nitrotech and 1/2 cup oatmeal or 6 eggs (4 eggwhites, 2eggs) *I would leave the yolks from this meal a keep it pro carb only.*
> 930am-workout and Whey shake immediatly after(40 grams) *are you adding some carbs to the shake? if not then why?*
> 11am- 8-10 oz chicken breast and either brown rice, wheat pasta, or potatoe *how much rice/pasta*
> 230pm- Can of tuna or 4 oz grilled tilapia *add some EFA here like nuts or avocado or flax*
> ...


*so we would add carbs PWO but cut them for the eve meal. also eat more pro at 9 and add efas to the pro/fat meals. try it out.*

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Quick q about adding a few things to my waxymaise.Would it help the shuttling of carbs and whey if I add some r-ala and chromium piccolinate to my waxymaise or is my body's need for glycogen going to shuttle all carbs and protein quickly enough?I read that these two compounds work together to shuttle carbs in particular to the muscle.
> 
> Also now that I can afford a decent PWO drink I was thinking of dropping my breakfast carbs after morning cardio,or take r-ala with chromium piccolinate with my after cardio oats in the morning to ensure that my body uses all the carbs I eat what do you think?
> 
> The only carbs I currently eat are 1 cup of oats and PWO.The rest of my meals are protein and fats just to keep it simple for the questions at hand.


I have tried these supps myself and did not see any difference. The theory behind them are that they increase insulin sensitivity which in turn would aid the shuttling of nutrients. They may have a very small effect but i was not particuarly impressed. Insulin or IGF would be the way to go but obviously both of these compounds can be dangerous where as the supps you are talking about do not. Why do you want to drop your breakfast carbs? sounds like a good way to waste some muscle tissue to me.

----------


## dedic8ed1

> I have tried these supps myself and did not see any difference. The theory behind them are that they increase insulin sensitivity which in turn would aid the shuttling of nutrients. They may have a very small effect but i was not particuarly impressed. Insulin or IGF would be the way to go but obviously both of these compounds can be dangerous where as the supps you are talking about do not. Why do you want to drop your breakfast carbs? sounds like a good way to waste some muscle tissue to me.


My waist and lower back is where the remaining fat is on me so I'm thinking that tapering my breakfast carbs down to a half a cup for the next week and then no carbs in the day at all except for PWO.I'll take 50g of whey and bcaa's 15 minutes before my morning cardio to ensure the protection of muscle.I'm extremley carb sensitive so I'm thinking this is the way to go for me.What do you think?

Here's a breakdown of my day

Wake up empty stomach cardio 45 min

Meal #1 6 egg whites 1 egg yolk/1 Cup of oats "Which really leaves me bloated"I don't like to feel bloated.

Meal #2 8 oz boneless breast 1 cup of mixed veges

Meal #3 6 oz boneless pork chops

Meal #4 8 oz boneless breast 1 serving almonds

Lift then stepping mill for 30 mins/ PWO 25g whey 40g waxymaise

Meal #5 6 oz 85%lean ground beef

If I'm hungry before bed or it's been three hours or more since my last meal I'll have 2 tbs of natty peanut butter with 25g of whey.The peanut butter helps slow the protein release throughout the night.Why not but casein cause I'm poor.

Buying all the supps I want is very difficult due to my financial obligations.I have just bought some waxymaise and whey just to do that I had to skip my cable bill just to give you an idea.I've giving up my social life entirely so the dedication is there but trying to figure out what works for me is a bit difficult so it's basically trial an error right now.I've never really seen my abs exposed so I'm trying to figure out the best diet for me.

----------


## nissanfan84

I have a couple easy to answer questions that I haven't found covered anywhere else...

When people mention oats in their diet, they are refering to rolled oats correct?

Is whole milk OK in shakes? (I cut mine 50/50 with water to reduce fat/calories)

EFA sources- 1200mg flaxseed oil pills - are they OK? How many /day? fish oil 1200mg are they ok? how many/ day?

Cheese - an ok pro/fat snack?

I think I am on the verge of figuring out this whole food thing but I am trying to tweak it to what I can eat and be happy.

Once I get my diet right and can stay on it for a month THEN I will consider a beginner stack - its taken me a loooong time to get my weight right now I just need to get my diet right to get huge :-D Thank you for all your help that you give us newbies.

----------


## ultra40

Thank you beast!

----------


## ultra40

Ok i have changed my diet and i think this is alot better. Let me know if there is anything else that just doesn't sound right. Remember this is a cutting diet for 227 pounds and 10% BF trying to cut to 220.

Meal 1 590/8/59/65 
6 egg whites
1 cup oats
1 scoop whey 

Meal 2 550/5/85/43
PWO shake
40r dextrose

Meal 3 280/1/36/29
fish(4oz)
veggies(10oz)

Meal 4 295/19/3/32
tuna(can)
nuts(25g)

Meal 5 508/6/22/67
chicken(200g)
1/2 cup Brown Rice
1 scoop whey

Meal 6 340/5/0/62
Chicken(200g)
1 scoop whey

Bedtime 230/12/10/35
a scoop casein
Flax(12 pills)


Total= 2800 cal/ 56 fat/ 205 carbs/ 323 Protein

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Don't give him ideas damn it!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this thread is for asking generalized diet questions as I seem to be doing and if not, I apologize.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if PerfectBeast could explain to me carbs. I've read some about low/high glycemic carbs and what that all means, but I'm still confused. Some people claim that it is not important while the Adkins and South Beach Diet are basied on the low/high G.I. The whole "simple and complex" and "high and low glycemic scale" crap has me slightly puzzled.
> 
> So if you could please, in laymen terms, explain the difference in carbs, the whole GI garbage, and when to use them. How many pre workout and post workout? Should this change on off days? And if you could explain some on the whole carb to protein ratio and when that changes.
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate your help bro.


Ok I am going to write this in easy to understand terms (like all my posts!). So any of you diet scientists out there please dont slander me for my lack of scientific phrases and key words. the main point is that this is a thread for young people just beginning there bodybuilding diets.
In laymans terms there are simple and complex carbs. Simple carbs generally taste very sweet and can be used quickly by the body to provide energy for excercise. The carbs are used so quickly by the body that they can actually give you a noticable energy high followed an hour or so later by a crash. This high and low is part of the reason that many find sweet snacks so tempting as it makes you feel good but not for long! Because of the speed in which simple carbs can be used by the body it makes them ideal for use pre/during/post workout. Consuming any type of carb prevents catabolism (muscle wasting) so they make a great choice around workout to make sure that glycogen levels keep topped up and the body is anabolic (muscle building). These type of carbs are usually high GI (we will talk about GI values later). Simple carbs would include glucose,dextrose,sucrose and basically any food that has had sugar of some sort added (jam,ice cream,processed tv dinners)
Complex carbs take longer for the body to utilize but they give a smoother and longer release of energy. You dont get a crash after these carbs. They are ideal for any meal that requires carbs outside of the pre/post workout time (although some people succesfully use them in this time too). A good example of complex carbs being used wisely would be eating oats for breakfast. Your body has been starved of nutrients in the night so we need to fight catabolism when we wake.eating complex carbs (oats) will prevent catabolism and give you a slow steady energy release which will keep you going until your next meal. Other sources of complex carbs would be potaoes,wholegrain bread,rice,vegetables.
The G.I. (glycemic index) is a measure of how different carbohydrates effect blood sugar levels. Carbohydrates that breakdown rapidly during digestion have a high glycemic index (all the simple carbs are high GI). again this would cause a high and a crash in energy levels. Carbs that digest slowly release sugar into the blood stream at a slower rate therefore avoiding the energy spike. This is important to diabetics who would look to have stable blood glucose levels. Now there are many that believe that high GI carbs should be completely avoided as they induce large releases of inulin which could 1. lead to fat storage and 2. lead to diabetes over time. There is much debate on the matter. I believe That both high and low gi carbs have there place. high before/during or straight after workout and low gi for all other meals.
As for ammounts of carbs this would need to tailored to the individual. as a rough guide i have 100g of complex carbs with breakfast then i workout. I then take a shake with 80g of high GI simple carbs straight after. an hour later i would have another 80g complex carbs. the rest of the day i avoid carbs and eat pro/fat meals only, All my carb meals contaian protein too of course. This suits me but will not suit everyone!
As for ratios you are talking about macros im guessing. Again these should be tailored to the individual depending on how ones body handles the different ratios. As a rough guide i try to eat 40% of my cals in carbs 40% in protein and 20% in fat. protein and carbs are both 4 cals per gram, fat is 9 cals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> My waist and lower back is where the remaining fat is on me so I'm thinking that tapering my breakfast carbs down to a half a cup for the next week and then no carbs in the day at all except for PWO.I'll take 50g of whey and bcaa's 15 minutes before my morning cardio to ensure the protection of muscle.I'm extremley carb sensitive so I'm thinking this is the way to go for me.What do you think?
> 
> Here's a breakdown of my day
> 
> Wake up empty stomach cardio 45 min
> 
> Meal #1 6 egg whites 1 egg yolk/1 Cup of oats "Which really leaves me bloated"I don't like to feel bloated.
> 
> Meal #2 8 oz boneless breast 1 cup of mixed veges
> ...


That diet looks to be extemely low in cals. that may be your problem. when dieting down to sub 10% the body fights against you. thats why its good to reduce cals slowly over time so that you can keep giving to body a little kickstart to get it fat burning again. here you are kind of painted into a corner. You have not lost the ammount of fat you wanted too and your diet is in danger of being so low in cals that you are catabolic (wasting muscle)
If 100g of oats makes you feel bloated then i would split it between breakfast and the meal pre workout. I would increase cardio to induce more fat burning. I would look at fat burning supps. I would add a further 30 or so grams of EFAs as they are very low in this diet.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Thanks boss,much respect. :Bowdown:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I have a couple easy to answer questions that I haven't found covered anywhere else...
> 
> When people mention oats in their diet, they are refering to rolled oats correct? *yes or steel cut.*
> 
> Is whole milk OK in shakes? (I cut mine 50/50 with water to reduce fat/calories) *if it fits in with your macros and calorific needs. if not use water, i do as im lactose allergic*
> 
> EFA sources- 1200mg flaxseed oil pills - are they OK? How many /day? fish oil 1200mg are they ok? how many/ day? *yes they are both ok as sources of ***** 3. depends on how many grams of fat you are consuming within your diet and how they would fit in with your macros/calorific needs.*
> 
> Cheese - an ok pro/fat snack? *no as it contains a small ammount of pro but a large ammount of fat. cottage cheese would be a better choice*
> ...


*good luck, i would look at at least a year on a serious diet regime before considering AS.*

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Ok i have changed my diet and i think this is alot better. Let me know if there is anything else that just doesn't sound right. Remember this is a cutting diet for 227 pounds and 10% BF trying to cut to 220.
> 
> Meal 1 590/8/59/65 
> 6 egg whites
> 1 cup oats
> 1 scoop whey *ok try and get casein based blend for a slow release of pro*
> 
> Meal 2 550/5/85/43
> PWO shake
> ...


*your pro is still pretty high here for someone doing it natty. I would drop the chicken portions to 150g in 3 weeks time to lower cals and help keep the fatloss going.*

----------


## Tbucket

Hey PB, you mentioned complex cards includes oats and other things such as whole wheat/oat bread..could the equivelant amount of carbs in oats be replaces with toast?.....curious what you thoughts are as oats are about the one thing I have always had trouble keeping down.

Thanks in advance, plan on taking GGalin's diet and revising it to fit my goals, stats, etc.

EVERYTIME I read one of your threads I learn something, thanks again!!!

Adam

----------


## ultra40

Once again, great information. Thank you Beast for all the help!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey PB, you mentioned complex cards includes oats and other things such as whole wheat/oat bread..could the equivelant amount of carbs in oats be replaces with toast?.....curious what you thoughts are as oats are about the one thing I have always had trouble keeping down.
> 
> Thanks in advance, plan on taking GGalin's diet and revising it to fit my goals, stats, etc.
> 
> EVERYTIME I read one of your threads I learn something, thanks again!!!
> 
> Adam


yes they could be replaced but personally I would not. For many years we have totally over consumed wheat. This has lead to many suffering intolerance to it. It is also processed which removes vital nutrients and usually raises the GI value compared to a whole grain like oats. how about brown rice or sweet potatoes? both are an excellent low gi source of complex carbs. sweet potatoes are great when cut into chips and oven cooked with a little oil glaze and some herbs and garlic!

----------


## Tbucket

I'll give them a try....thanks again

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## ultra40

I eat my oats with hot water and then when its truly oatmeal at a tsp or 2 of brown sugar ( 4 carbs per tbs) just so its edible for me. Tastes great.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Thanks for the help. You hit the nail on the head and answered my questions. Thank you.
> 
> Following up on TBucket's post about oats - which are better: steal cut oats or rolled oats? Does it matter if the oats are raw, cooked, or baked?
> 
> *Steel cut are slightly lower GI but it is not worth worrying about. Again cooking may slightly affect it but not worth worrying.
> * 
> Also, what's GI of potatoes vs. sweet potatoes? baked potato GI = 85 sweet potato GI 61
> 
> TBucket - my mom cooks a pan of (rolled) oats in the oven with a little bit of coconut oil. I usually eat them like that, but sometimes I add just a touch of honey or eat them with milk like cold cereal. *These things are only ok if they fit into your daily macro and calorific needs. I would suggest leaving out oil and boiling the oats and adding splenda and fruit to sweeten*
> ...


No problem

----------


## RapaciousShark

I'm 22, but maybe you'll help me too. I turned to AAS because the only way for me to gain was by eating like a cow, so I got realy fat over the muscle - pushed me up to like 16, 17% bf. which is ok temporarily, but when I went to cut i lost more muscle than fat. 

here's my bulking diet

meal 1: 2 servings oats, weight gain shake (100g carbs, 50g prot), EFAs
meal 2: 12oz hormone-free steak, 1 cup brown rice
workout
PWO - weight gain shake (100g carbs, 70g prot)
meal 3: 2 cans tuna w/ spinach
meal 4: 8oz chicken breast, PBJ
meal 5: 2 lean burger patties w/ cheese
meal 6: 1/2 lb or salmon, 2tbsp natty pb
meal 7: Pro5 protein shake (70g prot, 15g carb)

I work 30 hours/week and go to school so that's the best i can do. Every1 hates some food or another...I hate eggs unfortunately. 

I also drink ~gallon of water, 4-5 cups of milk a day. It's a crappy diet but so far it works better than anything else I've tried. You know some easy improvements to make??

You rock beast

----------


## RapaciousShark

o sorry, macros

~350-400g carbs daily
~ 300-350g protein
~60g

35-3700 cal/day

22
5'8''
180lb
11%BF

supps: multi vit, glutamine, EFA,

----------


## Mbuffguy

this is a great thread lots of people drink away the results they caould get on the weekends

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## hugovsilva

Well PB, I really don't know what to say about this you are doing. The only word that pops to mind is OUTSTANDING. Much respect brother. I almost feel bad to be giving you the extra work lookin at my diet, but I could really use some tips from you regarding my cutting diet. I checked my caloric needs to cut and have reached a number of around 2100kcal daily. Check my diet.

Meal 1: 2 weetabix bars/ 1 scoop of whey/ 6egg whites
35g protein/ 28g CH/ 2g fat = 266 Kcal

Meal 2: 35g whey/ 1 tbs flaxseed oil
35 Protein/ 14g fat = 266 Kcal

Meal 3: 225g chicken breast/ Green veggies or veggie soup
35g Protein = 140kcal

Meal 4: 35g whey/ 1 tbs flaxseed oil
35g Protein/ 14g fat = 266 Kcal

Meal 5: 75g oats/ 1 scoop whey
(Pre-workout) 35g Protein/ 50g CH/ 5g fat= 385 Kcal

Meal 6: 50g whey/ 30g Vitargo
(Post-workout) 50g Protein/ 30g CH= 320 Kcal

Meal 7: 225g Chicken breast/ Green veggies or veggie soup
35g Protein= 140 Kcal

Meal 8: 35g casein/ 1 tbs flaxseed oil
35g Protein/ 14g fat= 266 Kcal

This makes up a total of 2050 Kcal divided this way:

55% protein/ 22% CH/ 23% fat

I know I have too many shakes but my professional life does not allow for a meal in between the main meals so this is how I can arrange myself.

My questions are:

- Are my carbs well divided? I mean, since I workout late in the day I chose to have them at breakfast, most of them before workout and only a minimum post workout since that meal will take place at around 8:30 pm. 

- Should I have a protein/ fat breakfast and have all my carbs in the meals that surround the workout?

- How do you think I should cycle my carbs? I know my body does not react well to them. Being the presented diet my diet on workout days I would be naturally cycling carbs when I don’t workout since I would only have another carb meal besides breakfast, and once a week I will have a high carb day having low GI carbs for lunch and dinner and pointing at a cheat meal per week. 

Thank you for your time and keep up being one of the most productive members here at AR.

Hugo

----------


## jtmcpherson

i need help with my diet. i weigh 135lbs. i don't need exact specifics just what i could do better / change.

Supplements:
multivitamin every morning
Vitamin C every morning and every night

Breakfast:
Glass of Orange Juice
Bowl of Cereal ( Cheerios )
Two Peices of toast with Jam

Lunch:
Sandwiches etc. always changes and not well documented

Dinner:
Steak
Mashed Potatoes
Vegetables
Milk

i have protein shake mix but i never drink it.

thanks.

----------


## Prada

> The reason why I liked the cooked oats is my mom can send me giant bags of them and I just keep them in a dark cool place. They make a quick and easy snack too. Are boiling oats better then cooked oats? And I thought coconut oil was very good for you...???
> 
> I've been reading on anti-inflammatory and basically, if you google anything about it, it is flooded with "you don't want inflammation." 
> 
> For a weightlifter, is inflammation benefical? From what I've read, it is discouraged to intake too much arachidonic acid... except there are products out ther (X-Factor, Gaspari Nutrition Halodrol Liquid Gels etc.) that actually supplement more arachidonic acid. A study done at Baylor university claimed "arachidonic acid can help regulate protein turnover/synthesis rates, androgen receptor levels, lipolysis and vasodilation." As you probably know, *****-3's are very good anti-inflammatory fats. So basically, do you want to avoid anti-inflammatory foods after you workout/throughout the day or do you specifically need them and lots of them??? I'm just confused on the importance of either inflammation or avoiding inflammation...
> 
> Thanks PB!


You want to avoid inflammation. I wouldn't go to the extent of encouraging anti-inflammatories but they have their medical uses. It also depends on where the inflammation is. I would not stress to much about anti-inflammatories unless you suffer from some auto-immune disorder or any other medical reason.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I'm 22, but maybe you'll help me too. I turned to AAS because the only way for me to gain was by eating like a cow, so I got realy fat over the muscle - pushed me up to like 16, 17% bf. which is ok temporarily, but when I went to cut i lost more muscle than fat. 
> 
> here's my bulking diet
> 
> meal 1: 2 servings oats, weight gain shake (100g carbs, 50g prot), EFAs *drop the gainer it is nothing but sugar and has a habit of making you fat. Use egg whites for pro or at least a casein shake without the added sugar.*
> meal 2: 12oz hormone-free steak, 1 cup brown rice *ok*
> workout
> PWO - weight gain shake (100g carbs, 70g prot) a*bout the only time that sugar is useful. I would say 100g is overkill. shoot for 80g carbs and 50g whey, Buy them seperately so you can mix as you like. Gainers are rubbish*
> meal 3: 2 cans tuna w/ spinach *you need some carbs here. oats or brown rice. shoot for 40-60g carbs*
> ...


Im not suprised you put on fat. those gainers are truly awful. Hope this helps some.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> The reason why I liked the cooked oats is my mom can send me giant bags of them and I just keep them in a dark cool place. They make a quick and easy snack too. Are boiling oats better then cooked oats? And I thought coconut oil was very good for you...??? *coconut oil is ok as part of a pro fat meal. i avoid fats in high carb meals due to increased insulin and fat storage. just boil the ots it takes 5 mins.
> * 
> I've been reading on anti-inflammatory and basically, if you google anything about it, it is flooded with "you don't want inflammation." 
> 
> For a weightlifter, is inflammation benefical? From what I've read, it is discouraged to intake too much arachidonic acid... except there are products out ther (X-Factor, Gaspari Nutrition Halodrol Liquid Gels etc.) that actually supplement more arachidonic acid. A study done at Baylor university claimed "arachidonic acid can help regulate protein turnover/synthesis rates, androgen receptor levels, lipolysis and vasodilation." As you probably know, *****-3's are very good anti-inflammatory fats. So basically, do you want to avoid anti-inflammatory foods after you workout/throughout the day or do you specifically need them and lots of them??? I'm just confused on the importance of either inflammation or avoiding inflammation...
> 
> *Inflammation is not beneficial to anyone. The studies done in this area were flawed in my opinion and as usual were rolled out by the supplement companies who were trying to push inflammatory supps. Not only are these supps over priced garbage they are also IMO dangerous. Avoid at all costs.*
> 
> Thanks PB!


hope that is of help

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Well PB, I really don't know what to say about this you are doing. The only word that pops to mind is OUTSTANDING. Much respect brother. I almost feel bad to be giving you the extra work lookin at my diet, but I could really use some tips from you regarding my cutting diet. I checked my caloric needs to cut and have reached a number of around 2100kcal daily. Check my diet.
> 
> Meal 1: 2 weetabix bars/ 1 scoop of whey/ 6egg whites
> 35g protein/ 28g CH/ 2g fat = 266 Kcal *weetabix are processed high GI rubbish. man up and eat oats
> * 
> Meal 2: 35g whey/ 1 tbs flaxseed oil
> 35 Protein/ 14g fat = 266 Kcal *eat whole food. and dont give me that "i cant im at work" buy a cold bag and take the food with you.*
> 
> Meal 3: 225g chicken breast/ Green veggies or veggie soup
> ...


*Hey buddy i would say your cals are starting way too low. Add in the carbs and EFAs i have listed and then after three weeks think about lowering carbs slightly. Do more cardio if needs be. You dont want to waste muscle after its taken so long to build it mate.*

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> i need help with my diet. i weigh 135lbs. i don't need exact specifics just what i could do better / change.
> 
> Supplements:
> multivitamin every morning
> Vitamin C every morning and every night
> 
> Breakfast:
> Glass of Orange Juice
> Bowl of Cereal ( Cheerios )
> ...


Im really hoping this is a joke. None of this is any good. If this is for real then scrap the whole diet and go do some reading in the diet forum. read the bulking and cutting stickies. You will never put on any muscle eating like this.

----------


## RapaciousShark

PB, you are my hero! I had no clue how many easy improvements there were to make. I'll be sure to advertise for you on here when I notice the difference. I seriously would have a paid a few bucks for that critique.

That knowledge is worth $$$$ imo.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

LOL glad i could help mate. Diet is a real bug bear with me. I hate seeing people hit it hard in the gym and then get no results. With a few easy changes it can make all the difference.

----------


## nissantech

Just for some Info im endomorphic i gain weight drinking water =D I do 30 min of cardio after my workout, so i put 25g of simple carb after workout to replenish my bodies glucose, also 25g of complex pre workout to give energy throughout my session. I'm only intaking 100g of carb in a day because im trying to loose some fat in the process. but im taking around 1-1.5 g of protein per pound of mass im around 200lbs.Please give me your best ideas im really trying to commit to this, and if i do i need to know its going to work. I have the determination i just need a good plan of attack

6am- Oats 50g Complex Carb/Egg whites 25g Protein

8am- Whey 40g Protein

10am- Chicken-Turkey 40g Protein/Fibrous Carbs

12pm- Fish 40g Protein/Fibrous Carbs

2pm- Cottage Cheese 40g Protein

4pm- Beef 40g Protein/ Fibrous Carbs

6pm- Pre-Workout-Chicken-Turkey 40g Protein/Potatoe 25g Complex Carb

-Workout

8pm- Post-Workout-Whey 40g Protein/Banana 25g Simple carb

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## hugovsilva

> *Hey buddy i would say your cals are starting way too low. Add in the carbs and EFAs i have listed and then after three weeks think about lowering carbs slightly. Do more cardio if needs be. You dont want to waste muscle after its taken so long to build it mate.*


Thanks a lot PB. I will do my best to follow your advice.

Hugo

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Just for some Info im endomorphic i gain weight drinking water =D I do 30 min of cardio after my workout, so i put 25g of simple carb after workout to replenish my bodies glucose, also 25g of complex pre workout to give energy throughout my session. I'm only intaking 100g of carb in a day because im trying to loose some fat in the process. but im taking around 1-1.5 g of protein per pound of mass im around 200lbs.Please give me your best ideas im really trying to commit to this, and if i do i need to know its going to work. I have the determination i just need a good plan of attack
> 
> 6am- Oats 50g Complex Carb/Egg whites 25g Protein
> 
> 8am- Whey 40g Protein
> 
> 10am- Chicken-Turkey 40g Protein/Fibrous Carbs
> 
> 12pm- Fish 40g Protein/Fibrous Carbs
> ...


I am an endomorph too. I am very sensitive to simple carbs. Check out the link to bodybuilding.com transformations in my profile for proof!!
Anyhow i really do not like the diet you have outlayed allthough i can understand your reason for thinking it will work well.
the body fights against fatloss. The key to losing fat is too encourage the body to burn fat. Fat loss is not only controlled by calorie defecit there are many other factors. If you commence a diet this low in carbs and calories then you will burn fat like crazy for the first couple of weeks. Then the fat loss will start to slow. Normally at this point in a well planned cutting diet you could restrict carbs/cals slightly to kick start the fat loss again. With this diet that wont be an option. You are already at base levels here and any further cuts to diet will IMO result in muscle loss (if it isnt already). I would need to know your height, age, waistline, so we can come up with a maintenance calorie figure. From there a diet can be constructed where we can trim it every 2-3 weeks to keep the fat loss going. The diet listed is lacking in EFAs which will again hinder fat loss. The carbs for PWO and in total are simply not enough to remain anabolic . Carbs are not bad they just need to be timed correctly.
Fat loss is a marathon not a sprint.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Thanks for the help Beast. I appreciate it.
> 
> Another question: 
> 
> I was looking through your diet you posted in GGallin's thread and you seem to not have much fruit. Just wondered why? I usually have a bowl of fruit in the morning...do I need to eat fruit by itself or eat it with carbs and/or fats? What amount of fruit should I try to eat and when? 
> 
> Thanks!


 I have advised Gallin to eat fruit if he feels like it but avoid fruits high in glucose (tropical types, bananas). Cherries and berries are good as they contain mostly fructose and are low in cals. Fructose does not provoke an insulin response. It does however top up liver glycogen. when this is topped up too much then the excess is turned to fat. Very difficult to get enough fructose in fruit to have this effect but just think about the soda industry and the increase in child hood obesity to see how high fructose content can **** you up.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bump

----------


## Crip

I was wondering if you'd be able to help me set up a diet to loose weight and tone up. I currently have absolutely no diet or scheduled times to eat, which leads to me over-eating at times, and snacking throughout the day. I sit in a cubicle for about 8-10 hours every day. I just got a gym membership and started running this morning. After work tonite I'm going to head back to lift and do a little more cardio. 

I am 33, am just over six feet tall and weigh 255 pounds. Most of it is from drinking on the weekends. I drink a lot when I go out, and I mean a lot. Usually two beers to everyone else's one beer. I am quitting the drinking, which isn't a big deal for me to do. I'd rather spend that money on something else anyways. 

I also decided to give up the junk food and snacks. I have replaced the junk food in my house with veggies and fruit to help fight the temptations. I like eating tuna and chicken breasts, and have started eating them today (trying to starting eating better). 

Any help would be appreciated. I'd love to be able to see my abs again by my birthday (June 4th). I used to be in amazing shape when I was younger, but really let myself go in my mid twenties. I'd like to be confident enough to walk around with my shirt off this summer.

I also want to add that I don't have a whole lot of money for supplements/vitamins right now. My wife is in school full time and not working much, so I am pretty much supporting our family until she graduates in May. I have vitamin C and whey protein. I am going to pick up some multivitamins, and really want tp give clen a try.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I was wondering if you'd be able to help me set up a diet to loose weight and tone up. I currently have absolutely no diet or scheduled times to eat, which leads to me over-eating at times, and snacking throughout the day. I sit in a cubicle for about 8-10 hours every day. I just got a gym membership and started running this morning. After work tonite I'm going to head back to lift and do a little more cardio. 
> 
> I am 33, am just over six feet tall and weigh 255 pounds. Most of it is from drinking on the weekends. I drink a lot when I go out, and I mean a lot. Usually two beers to everyone else's one beer. I am quitting the drinking, which isn't a big deal for me to do. I'd rather spend that money on something else anyways. 
> 
> I also decided to give up the junk food and snacks. I have replaced the junk food in my house with veggies and fruit to help fight the temptations. I like eating tuna and chicken breasts, and have started eating them today (trying to starting eating better). 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I'd love to be able to see my abs again by my birthday (June 4th). I used to be in amazing shape when I was younger, but really let myself go in my mid twenties. I'd like to be confident enough to walk around with my shirt off this summer.
> 
> I also want to add that I don't have a whole lot of money for supplements/vitamins right now. My wife is in school full time and not working much, so I am pretty much supporting our family until she graduates in May. I have vitamin C and whey protein. I am going to pick up some multivitamins, and really want tp give clen a try.


Hey buddy. Yes I would be happy to help you. Sounds like you have made a great start by kicking the booze and stocking up on decent nutritios food. Can you give me your waist size so i can work out your maintenace calories. Also are there any foods you dislike? What time of day do you train? What time do you get up? What time to bed?
From an exercise point of view I would focus on cardio at the moment. Keep it low intensity but aim to do as long as you can. Keep your heart rate around 130. The cross trainer is good for this. Running is difficult to keep low intensity due to its demanding nature. When you have high body fat you must encourage the body to start burning fat for fuel. This is why we stick to low intensity. If you increase the pace the body will be so taxed it will start using glycogen which will in turn cause a sugar low. This is why many overweight people find exercise unpleasant as they feel sick or faint.
Do the cardio on an empty stomach in the morning then go back and eat your breakfast. Also can be done after lifting as glycogen stores are low then too. You might want to start with a full body workout focusing on the main lifts say 3 times a week just to get you into the swing of things. After a while it will be time to split the routine so we can focus more on muscular development.

----------


## Crip

My waist is exactly 44 inches. Pretty scary to think about when I used to wear a size 32 pants. The only foods I really don't care for are cottage cheese, broccoli and caul***ower. Also, I had a salad and a salmon fillet sprinkled with a tad of garlic powder. I want to know if the garlic powder is ok? If you need a pic let me know. I'm embarrassed, but if it will help you I'll take one. Thanks again for everything. I don't want to go into trying to diet and getting it all wrong. Your help is very much appreciated.

I get up at 6:00am and go jogging for about 30 minutes. My lower back burns really bad after about 3/4 of a mile. I work out after work, which depends. Some days I work late (till 9:00pm). I usually work out/cardio for an hour. I try to be in bed by 11:00pm. I had a salmon fillet with my dinner tonite and sprinkled a tiny bit of garlic powder. Is that ok, or should I use something else to season it with?

----------


## nissantech

> I am an endomorph too. I am very sensitive to simple carbs. Check out the link to bodybuilding.com transformations in my profile for proof!!
> Anyhow i really do not like the diet you have outlayed allthough i can understand your reason for thinking it will work well.
> the body fights against fatloss. The key to losing fat is too encourage the body to burn fat. Fat loss is not only controlled by calorie defecit there are many other factors. If you commence a diet this low in carbs and calories then you will burn fat like crazy for the first couple of weeks. Then the fat loss will start to slow. Normally at this point in a well planned cutting diet you could restrict carbs/cals slightly to kick start the fat loss again. With this diet that wont be an option. You are already at base levels here and any further cuts to diet will IMO result in muscle loss (if it isnt already). I would need to know your height, age, waistline, so we can come up with a maintenance calorie figure. From there a diet can be constructed where we can trim it every 2-3 weeks to keep the fat loss going. The diet listed is lacking in EFAs which will again hinder fat loss. The carbs for PWO and in total are simply not enough to remain anabolic . Carbs are not bad they just need to be timed correctly.
> Fat loss is a marathon not a sprint.


Hey PB im 20 years old 5'9 and waist is around a 38 wei***ng 230lbs. Ive been working out in the gym for about 6 months ive lost alot of weight over a year i use to weigh about 285. now i want to shape my body build muscle. I'm really intrigued by bodybuilding. so if you could guide me to make a good diet plan i would appreciate it im just lost kind of im new to diets. I'm pretty active during the day im a mechanic so i do lots of walking and lifting and what not through out the day.

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## jethro1

Nice thread beast! I've been eating about 3,200 calories each day. I'm seeing decent gains, but thinking more is possible with a higher calorie intake.

Stats:

31 YO
6'2''
228lbs
13% bf

I train hard and heavy, mon,tue,thur,fri. I take off wed and the weekend. I do 45 minutes of moderate cardio on treadmill directly after my workouts. Looking to put on more muscle with minimum fat gain. Thanks in advance for any help.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> My waist is exactly 44 inches. Pretty scary to think about when I used to wear a size 32 pants. The only foods I really don't care for are cottage cheese, broccoli and caul***ower. Also, I had a salad and a salmon fillet sprinkled with a tad of garlic powder. I want to know if the garlic powder is ok? If you need a pic let me know. I'm embarrassed, but if it will help you I'll take one. Thanks again for everything. I don't want to go into trying to diet and getting it all wrong. Your help is very much appreciated.
> 
> I get up at 6:00am and go jogging for about 30 minutes. My lower back burns really bad after about 3/4 of a mile. I work out after work, which depends. Some days I work late (till 9:00pm). I usually work out/cardio for an hour. I try to be in bed by 11:00pm. I had a salmon fillet with my dinner tonite and sprinkled a tiny bit of garlic powder. Is that ok, or should I use something else to season it with?


Ok well garlic powder is fine. Looking at your maintenance cals we would be shooting for around 3K per day.

Luckily i Have a couple of cutting diets I used last year that would fit your needs. The first would be a good place for you to start as it will get you used to eating at the correct times and you will be at maintenance calories. It should in theory be possible to burn a little fat and add some lean mass over 3-4 weeks.
Obviously if you workout at a different time to me then simply move the PWO and PPWO meals to after your workout, PM me if you have any trouble working it out!


Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 485, carbs 53 pro 50, Fat 6.5
WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb68) TOTALS  Cal519, carbs73, pro58 fat 3

PPWO - Tuna 1/2 tin (cal 72,carb0 pro15 ), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat4) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal480 carbs53 pro50 fat5.5

meal 4 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) hemp Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Before Bed  Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 2928Carbs 179 Protein 360 fat 68.5

Each chicken meal served with a handful of fibrous green veg bringing carbs to approx 200g per day in total.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey PB im 20 years old 5'9 and waist is around a 38 wei***ng 230lbs. Ive been working out in the gym for about 6 months ive lost alot of weight over a year i use to weigh about 285. now i want to shape my body build muscle. I'm really intrigued by bodybuilding. so if you could guide me to make a good diet plan i would appreciate it im just lost kind of im new to diets. I'm pretty active during the day im a mechanic so i do lots of walking and lifting and what not through out the day.


try the diet i have suggested for crip for 4 weeks. get back to me with some input after that.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Nice thread beast! I've been eating about 3,200 calories each day. I'm seeing decent gains, but thinking more is possible with a higher calorie intake.
> 
> Stats:
> 
> 31 YO
> 6'2''
> 228lbs
> 13% bf
> 
> I train hard and heavy, mon,tue,thur,fri. I take off wed and the weekend. I do 45 minutes of moderate cardio on treadmill directly after my workouts. Looking to put on more muscle with minimum fat gain. Thanks in advance for any help.


Sorry mate but this is for 18-21 yr olds!! 
If you are seeing decent gains then your doing something right. worry about it when you stop seeing the gains - then it is time to increase cals or change diet. You may also consider re working out your maintenance cals. if you have increased your lean mass then calorific demands will be higher anyway.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> PerfectBeast - do you think it is necessary to drink a protein shake in the middle of the night? I wake up around 2:30-3:00 to go to the bathroom, and I could chug a protein shake then. I've read where some people are all about it and think it is very important. I've also read that when you sleep, your body's metabolism slows and drinking a protein shake isn't necessarily good, exspecially if your trying to sleep. Or should I save the shake for right when I wake up? Thanks!


Drink casein based shake when you get up for a pee! dont set your alarm or anything but if you happen to get up then drink one. It is very beneficial during a catabolic time for the body but not enough to force yourself awake every night.

----------


## Crip

Thanks perfectbeast. I'm going to head to the store tomorrow and stock up on everything. I'll take pics weekly to see if I can see the transformation taking effect.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Bump

----------


## ecto9

> only about 15g daily mate. i just use it (1 desert spoon) to cook the days chicken portions with. I use it as my main sat fat source and try to keep other sats as low as possible in other meals.


Great thread. * Hey bro what is the reason for saturated fat ie: coconut oil in the diet? I thought sat fat is bad fat. Does it help with the body to use for manufacturing hormones? Thanks in advance...*

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Great thread. * Hey bro what is the reason for saturated fat ie: coconut oil in the diet? I thought sat fat is bad fat. Does it help with the body to use for manufacturing hormones? Thanks in advance...*


Sat fat is not "bad" that is simply the usual government knee jerk reaction to obesity where they attempt to deliver a one word solution. Sat fat is very important. It is invloved in the production of hormones including testoserone. As long as you dont over do it then its fine. People who develop problems from high sat fat diets are the kind of people who are eating mcdonalds for there lunch and dinner. On a BBs diet it shouldnt be a concern considering the ammount of lean protein we intake sat fat is kept to safe levels.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> PerfectBeast: 
> 
> Here is my current diet (in the making). I have not calculated the macros (I apologize, I'm swamped with school work), but it'll give you a rough idea. I was hoping you could fix some obvious mistakes without the numbers. I can fix it accordingly and then figure out the macros. I have posted some thoughts within the diet.
> 
> *My current stats:*
> > Age: 19 yrs
> > Weight: 185lbs
> > Height: 6'1''
> > Bodyfat: approx. 9%
> ...


Diet looks ok in layout. I have made a couple of suggestions. Let me know how you get on.

----------


## ToonPaul

Hey Beast do you reckon 2 weetabix as well as a banana and protein PWO would be any good?

I only say because some people have oats PWO so complex carbs aren't a no and simple are obviously beneficial PWO, weetabix seems to be a decent combo of both, and tastes pretty nice.

Cheers.

Btw don't know if you remember giving me some diet help a while ago but seeing some good clean gains!

----------


## ecto9

Pb My stats are: *49yr - 6'1" - 180lbs - 34" Waist - 40" Chest - 12%bf - Lifting 4yr* - Also I brisk walk 5-10 miles/wk

My first inj. cycle will be: *250 -500mg test wk X 12wks*  Prob go with 250, undecided at this point.

Currently I'm following the *60 - 30 - 10* ratio of: CHO - Pr - Fat. *2200-2700 Cal/day* (prone to belly fat!)

My question to you is: How should my diet adjust while being on cycle?

Goals: Put on 10lbs LBM after all said and done. Never passing 200lbs.

Thanks in adv., and for being such a helpful member...

----------


## RapaciousShark

Hey Beast, check it out,

I dropped the gainer and saw most the other adjustments you made to my diet - still need to get better sources of fat though. 

Good news - I'm putting on less fat. In fact I think I'm losing some fat, or my abs are just pumped more from dead lifts, which I saw reccommended in the workout forum. 

Bad news - I have not gained a single pound since changing my diet. This may be a good cutting option for me. I'm taking in about the same cals by subsituting whole grain carbs on the side of every meal for the sugar in those gainers. I don't know what to do. The only thing I can think of is...more carbs? 

Thanks a lot man.

----------


## 200byjune

hey beast, i am 6'3 230 and am looking to cut. i go to school and was wondering if you could give me some help on my cutter?

630am- 1 slice wheat bread? would white be better here? dont want to much wheat in there. and 1 scoop whey protien with 8oz milk 1 fish oil cap
cals 360 pro 40 carbs 38 fat 7.5

920am - can of tuna 1 slice wheat bread 1 fish oil cap
cals 310 pro 41.5 carbs 23 fat 5

12am- can of tuna 1 slice wheat bread 1 fish oil cap
cals 310 pro 41.5 carbs 23 fat 5

3 pre w.o- 2 scoops whey protien 1 apple
cals 320 pro 48 carbs 25 fat 2

5 pwo- 2 scoops whey protien 10oz grape fruit juice
cals 400 pro 48 carbs 56 fat 2

645 6oz chicken 1 scoop whey protien 1 fish oil cap
cals 290 pro 60 carbs 6 fat 3

945 2 scoops casein protien 2 fish oil caps
cals 260 pro 23 carbs 4 fat 3

cals 2250 pro 302 carbs 195 fat 27.5

i need alot of help what should i do im looking in adding maybe 550 more cals. should i add in penut butter in all my meals except for pre and pwo for fat as ive seen people have 50/30/20 for cutting fat pro carb. im completly lost i have absolutly no idea how to cut but i do no how to bulk. this will be the first time cutting and im not really lookin forward to it. i need alot of help and would like to get started on wedesday if its possible? i work out on our football routine with is upper mon thur and lowers tues fri. wed sat sun off. on leg day im going to do cardio after my workouts tuesday and friday and before on monday and thursday and wednesday have cardio to. cardio will be walk for 2 minets sprint for 1 for 45 minets or so. wich is the best for my senario? looking to lose as much fat as possible in 3.5 weeks. on off days what should i sub in there for pre and pwo food? since ill be doing my cardio after w/o should i have a shake right before my cardio or somthing? all help is very much apreciated. u are a very possitive person and i respect u very much for helping everybody out on this bored.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast do you reckon 2 weetabix as well as a banana and protein PWO would be any good?
> 
> I only say because some people have oats PWO so complex carbs aren't a no and simple are obviously beneficial PWO, weetabix seems to be a decent combo of both, and tastes pretty nice.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Btw don't know if you remember giving me some diet help a while ago but seeing some good clean gains!


Hey buddy. i really dont like any of the processed cereal products. They are made from inferior cheap food sources and have had the goodness processed out of them. Much better to blend some oats into your pro shake if you are looking at using low gi complex carbs. Personally for pwo shake i would use high gi simple carbs and then eat some whole food carbs about an hour later.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Pb My stats are: *49yr - 6'1" - 180lbs - 34" Waist - 40" Chest - 12%bf - Lifting 4yr* - Also I brisk walk 5-10 miles/wk
> 
> My first inj. cycle will be: *250 -500mg test wk X 12wks*  Prob go with 250, undecided at this point.
> 
> Currently I'm following the *60 - 30 - 10* ratio of: CHO - Pr - Fat. *2200-2700 Cal/day* (prone to belly fat!)
> 
> My question to you is: How should my diet adjust while being on cycle?
> 
> Goals: Put on 10lbs LBM after all said and done. Never passing 200lbs.
> ...


Hey mate. If your prone to belly fat then i would consider revising your macros to at least 40 40 20 and possibly even 30 50 20 (in favour of pro). People with a tendency to have abdominal fat in my experience do not handle carbs well and get better results with a higher pro diet. Fat (EFAs) are essentail for many vital processes that occur and also aid fat burning. They are a must and should not be avoided.

I would increase cals to at least 3200 on the new macro split. I think you will see much leaner gains. something like the diet listed below might be good. I would add fat to the last 4 meals in the form of flax (1 teaspoon each)

Pre Cardio (about 4AM) - 2scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3) TOTALS  cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3
Meal 1 - 6 egg whites (cal 96, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 503, carbs 53 pro 53, Fat 6.5
Meal 2 - Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3),. Banana (cal105 carb27 pro1 fat). TOTALS - Cal 479, carbs 57, pro 53, fat 5

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5) TOTALS  Cal519, carbs56, pro58 fat 8

PPWO - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal407 carbs27 pro60 fat4

meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10


Before Bed  Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3126 Carbs 198 Protein 429 fat 56

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast, check it out,
> 
> I dropped the gainer and saw most the other adjustments you made to my diet - still need to get better sources of fat though. 
> 
> Good news - I'm putting on less fat. In fact I think I'm losing some fat, or my abs are just pumped more from dead lifts, which I saw reccommended in the workout forum. 
> 
> Bad news - I have not gained a single pound since changing my diet. This may be a good cutting option for me. I'm taking in about the same cals by subsituting whole grain carbs on the side of every meal for the sugar in those gainers. I don't know what to do. The only thing I can think of is...more carbs? 
> 
> Thanks a lot man.


I would add 200 cals to the daily total in the form of pro and carbs in equal measures. See how it goes for 2 weeks then re assess.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hey beast, i am 6'3 230 and am looking to cut. i go to school and was wondering if you could give me some help on my cutter?
> 
> 630am- 1 slice wheat bread? would white be better here? dont want to much wheat in there. and 1 scoop whey protien with 8oz milk 1 fish oil cap
> cals 360 pro 40 carbs 38 fat 7.5
> 
> 920am - can of tuna 1 slice wheat bread 1 fish oil cap
> cals 310 pro 41.5 carbs 23 fat 5
> 
> 12am- can of tuna 1 slice wheat bread 1 fish oil cap
> ...


Hey buddy. Well at your size you are going to need to start on a higher cal intake than you have there. If you start that low you will have nothing left to subtract when fat buring slows down. The body becomes used to excercise and calorie requirements and cleverly adjusts itself to constantly remain in homeostasis (the same). We need to encourage fat burning which we can do every two weeks or so by subtracting some cals. I have a diet for you to start out with below. Foollow that for 2 weeks then report back for adjustemnts.
Cardio need to be steady at a heart rate of about 130. Sprinting and such is not ideal as it forces the body to burn glycogen for fuel rather than fat. Keeping it low intensity promotes fat burning and maintains muscle. cross trainer for 30 mins daily would be good. on the off days of weights do the cardio pre breakfast on an empty stomach. On lifting rest days simply do not have the PWO shake. but eat all other meals normally.

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 60g (cal233 carb40 pro10 fat4), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). Prunes 6 (cal110, carb26, pro1,) sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 535, carbs 68 pro 52, Fat 5
WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb68) TOTALS  Cal519, carbs73, pro58 fat 3

PPWO - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 60g (cal233 carb40 pro10 fat4), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). fruit serving seasonal 100-200g dependant on type (100 cals carbs 30) sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 525, carbs 62 pro 51, Fat 5

meal 4 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat5) walnuts 7 halves (cal93 fat9g carb 2 pro 2) 1 sweet potato or 30g brown rice (cal103 carb 23 pro 2) TOTALS  cal 443, pro50, fat14 carb 32

Meal 5 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat5) Flax Oil (cal83 fat9g) sweet potato or 30g brown rice (cal103 carb 23 pro 2) TOTALS  cal433, pro48, fat14 carb 32

Meal 6 - 150g chicken (cal247 pro46 fat5) Flax Oil (cal83 fat9g) sweet potato or 30g brown rice (cal103 carb 23 pro 2) TOTALS  cal433, pro48, fat14 carb 32


Before Bed  Lean Mince175g (cal240 pro37 fat8) 12 Almonds (cal83 pro3 fat8) TOTALS cal323 pro40 fat16

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3211 Carbs 309 Protein 347 fat 71

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## RapaciousShark

thanks PB, be back in 2 weeks.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> What do you think of soy? I've read where it mimics estrogen - not sure if that's true.
> 
> I just wondered if you think it is a good source of protein and what seems an acceptable amount.
> 
> Most protein bars have lots of soy in them - cheaper then whey perhaps?


http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/03summary.htm

I would not use it anymore. i used to eat it and guess what - i was always fat and had typical female style fat deposits. Heavy on the chest, hips and ass. Leaving soy out of diet made me stronger, harder and i found it easier to keep lean. The stuff is basically a cheap waste product that food companies use to fill out processed meals cheaply. And they try and tell you its good for you - yeah whatever!

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Thanks for the reply! I probably know your answer on this, but what do you think of protein bars? I figured they're highly processed and contain very little nutrition...but they do have upwards to 30-35g of protein.
> 
> This leads me to another quesiton. What's the difference between Sugars and Sugar Alcohols? They have on different protein bars and I'm not sure what Sugar Alcohols are if they have 0-1g of sugar. Are they good for you? 
> 
> Thanks for your time PB.


hey buddy. Well personally i think protein bars have there place. If you were to crave a chcolate bar once a week then a pro bar would be a good sub for it. I would definately not use them as part of an everyday diet. They are basically just candy bars with added whey.
Sugar alcohols are sweetenrers. They are very popular at the moment due to a lot of hype surrounding them. some true and some not, Xytol is a sugar alcohol which is touted as being good for your teeth. It is found in lots of sugar free gum and pro bars. It may well be good for your teeth but it also causes gastric distress which in turn would inhibit absorbtion of nutrients. Sugar alcohols have also been touted as having very low GI and almost no calories, However sugar alcohols are readily converted to glycogen in the liver which in turn is converted to fat if too much is present. 
I would avoid.

----------


## scarface007

> I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
> Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.



I read your thread on were you are offering some diet advise , well im
new here and would like some help if possible . Im not under 21 like you
said though so i would understand if that is your rule . 
well im 25yrs old weight is about 212 im 5'7". my body fat is around
25-30%. i was really phisicaly active till i left the military in 2007 . i
went from 175 lean and cut to 212 fat boy . i would like to get some
muscular definition and maybe shed some fat off. I have done some reserch and i
have learn some stuff , i need 400g of protein ,100-150g of carbs , and
small amount of fat as possible . The only problem i have is eating that up
into 8 melas a day , i dont know were to start . I also want to start a cyle,
i was doing a lot of research i found this from the adverising site on this
forum and would like you expert opinion
http://www.buysteroids.com/growth-ho...-pgh-p-38.html .
Any help will be greatly apreciated . 

Thanks 

SEMPER-FI

----------


## aer_vlad

**edit**

----------


## scarface007

> Thanks - that's exactly what I needed to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not PerfectBeast, but I think I can help a little.
> 
> First, at 25-30% (which is a wide range) bodyfat, you need to loose a lot of weight before you start a cycle. This can easily be achieved through proper diet and exercise. Are you sure about your BF %? 
> 
> ...


Well i got that exact quote from Milos seminar video , were he stated minimum fat intake since you will be getting most of your fats from the high protein intake , correct me if i wrong but i was just going by what the experts were stating . 

im not sure about my body fat , i was preatty much guessing . 

im 5'7"
my weist is a 38"
i weigh about 210-215
my wrist is about 7.5 " 
chest is 44"
biceps are 15 "
im preatty stocky i just have a beer belly ( dam Marine corp habits ) 
i can still bench 295lbs max 1 rep on the flat bench ( i suse to hit 350lbs ) 
i can still do 15 pull ups ( used to do like 40 before ) 
my running sux a$$ i can probably run my 3 miles in 24 min ( used to run 17-18 min 3 miles in the Marines ) 
i think im in that bad shape ( compared to before ) , i want to look like i did before 175-180 lean and cut . but i wouldnt mid looking like beats ( dude is jacked ) 
my calory intake in the Marines was roughly about 3000-3500 calories . but we ran ALOT and my unit was verry phisicaly active . Now i dont even run if there is a fire LOL . 

im kind of looking for a kick start , a point in the right direction . i know that diest are trial and error , but i dont want to start with errors. 

thanks for the help .

----------


## chlorine

PB, again thanks for taking the time to critique the diets of those who choose to post them. This is my first post as I normally come to this forum just to browse but this thread made me sign up.

I am currently 22 years old, 5'9" and about 178lbs. I am lean, I have a 32" waiste and if I had to guess I'd be around 12-13% BF. I have always been lean and have had trouble putting on weight (actually I say that because in my earlier years I did not follow any diet - I do have a naturally smaller frame, shoulders, smaller wrists, etc). 6 weeks ago I started my first cycle after a few years of training to put on some lean muscle mass. I started around 170 so I have gained a modest amount even though I have been sick for the past week and haven't been able to hit the gym or even stick to my diet. I am currently on my 6th week of 350mg/wk Test Enth, which I shoot two times weekly @ 175mg. I am also running some arimidex @ .25mg ED.

I'll be the first one to admit my initial diet is nowhere near perfect and I did rely on the shakes too much for convenience purposes. Since stumbling across this post, I have modified it and now I am seeking your valuable input.

Here is my modified diet:

Meal 1 (9:00-10:00am):
	1 cup egg whites [122c,3c,26p,0f]
	1 cup oats [342c,60c,13p,6f]
	1 scoop whey [120c,3c,24p,1f]
	1 tablespoon flax [120c,0c,0p,14f]
Total = 704c, 66c, 63p, 21f

Meal 2 (12:00-1:00pm):
	200g chicken [180c,0c,40p,1f]
	1 cup cooked rice [210c,52c,4p,0f]
Total = 390c, 52c, 44p, 1f

Meal 3 (3:00-4:00pm):
	2 cans chunk light tuna [240c,0c,60p,2f]
	1 cup cooked rice [210c,52c,4p,0f]
	1 cup broccoli
Total = 450c, 52c, 64p, 2f

Meal 4 (5:30-7:00pm):
	200g chicken [180c,0c,40p,1f]
	1 cup cooked rice [210c,52c,4p,0f]
	1 tablespoon olive oil [120c,0c,0p,14f]
Total = 510c, 52c, 44p, 15f

Meal 5 (8:30-10:00pm):
	200g chicken [180c,0c,40p,1f]
	1 cup cooked rice [210c,52c,4p,0f]
	1 tablespoon olive oil [120c,0c,0p,14f]
Total = 510c, 52c, 44p, 15f

Meal 6 - PWO: (11:00pm):
	2 scoops whey [240c,6c,48p,2f]
	80 grams dextrose [320c,80c,0p,0f]
Total = 560c, 86c, 48p, 2f

Meal 7: (1:30-2:00am):
	1 cup egg whites [122c,3c,26p,0f]
	2 tablespoons peanut butter [200c,6c,6p,16f]
Total = 322c, 9c, 32p, 16f

===============================================
Grand Total:
Calories  3446
Carbohydrates  369
Protein  339
Fat  72

This is obviously for a workout day (I normally go to the gym anywhere from 9-10pm). What are your thoughts? I feel as thought I have too many carbs in here. How would you modify this and structure it out for a non-workout day?

Thanks again PB, your input is much appreciated!

Cl.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

sorry to all those waiting. i have been working extra hours this week due to the bank holiday weekend. Will get some diet stuff done tomorrow now its quieter. Patience!

----------


## GettinRipped20

Hey PB. Im a new member here only been lifting for about 6 months now. Im 20 6' 150lbs and want to put on some mass. Its naturally been hard for me to gain weight so maybe a good high calorie will help the process along. Dint really have a diet when I was lifting which is probly why I dint see any results. Im looking to gain some mass/muscle and a buddy of mine gave me a diet to start and I want you to check it out for me when you get a chance. Im also open to suggestions if you have any?

10:30am -- 1 cup oatmeal, 8 egg whites, One scoop protein powder, 2pieces toast
11:45am -- 1 meal replacement drink. He said use lean mass matrix
1:45pm -- 8 ounce chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, 1 cup mixed veggies
3:45pm -- 1 meal replacement drink
5:45pm -- 1 8 ounce sirloin steak, 1 potato, 1 cup steamed broccoli
6:30pm -- 1 creatine drink he told me to try Dymatize Xpand
7:00pm -- weight train
8:20 -- post workout drink with 50grams protein, 80 grams quick acting carbs
10:20-- 1 small serving of oatmeal, 6 egg whites, 1/2 scoop protein powder.

Now does this diet sound right? How many calories should this give me? Im shooting for at least 3000. I would like to be around 3500. What protein powders should I buy? Instead of meal replacement drinks would you suggest eating whole foods instead if so what should I try? Also any other supplements that you would recomend me add into this diet? Im open to suggestions I need to try and get this diet stuff on lock down.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I read your thread on were you are offering some diet advise , well im
> new here and would like some help if possible . Im not under 21 like you
> said though so i would understand if that is your rule . 
> well im 25yrs old weight is about 212 im 5'7". my body fat is around
> 25-30%. i was really phisicaly active till i left the military in 2007 . i
> went from 175 lean and cut to 212 fat boy . i would like to get some
> muscular definition and maybe shed some fat off. I have done some reserch and i
> have learn some stuff , i need 400g of protein ,100-150g of carbs , and
> small amount of fat as possible . The only problem i have is eating that up
> ...


okwell ill happily give some diet advice but i dont want to talk about sources in this post or cycle advice. this thread is simply for people looking to sort there diets out instead of relying on AS.
The diet ideas you put forward are very vague. and i certainly do not believe that enough of the right fat is obtained through protein alone.
based on the stats given your maintenance cals are 3024 per day. I would start cutting not by reducing cals but by sticking at this number and just doing 30mins of pre breakfast cardio a day. After 2 weeks cals can be reduced by 200ed.
here is a cutting diet i used successfully myself which fits your calorific needs.
Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 485, carbs 53 pro 50, Fat 6.5

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb68) TOTALS  Cal519, carbs73, pro58 fat 3

PPWO - Tuna 1/2 tin (cal 72,carb0 pro15 ), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat4) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal480 carbs53 pro50 fat5.5

meal 4 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) hemp Oil (cal83 fat9g) TOTALS  cal372, pro54, fat14

Before Bed  Lean Mince 200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 2928Carbs 179 Protein 360 fat 68.5

Each chicken meal served with a handful of fibrous green veg bringing carbs to approx 200g per day in total.

----------


## MartínFierros

Hey perfect...which are your suggestions for hard gainers...I've read the stickies here but I'd like to know your opinion. 

Im just working on a new diet.

Thanks a lot  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MartínFierros

I should have given my stats i'm 36, 5'6'' 169lbs bf 8%.

My harris benedit caloric intake is 2.476k. Last diet I was eating more o less 3000k daily and no visible result.

----------


## schiz

Hi bro

Good to see somebody in your condition helping out. Respect for that.

Ive posted some pics in the pics forum :

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=336759

height 5'9" waist 38"

I was wondering if i could get some help please.

I'm looking to cut my body fat right down to about 15 % before I start to bulk with muscle.

I am a recovering schizophrenic. Have been out the gym for 5 years ( due to medication )

My diet at the moment is CRAP - im having 6 cups of teas / day plus 2 take aways a day and no breakfast ( I said it was CRAP ! ).

I need a complete revamp. I'm planning to have 6 meals a day plus 4 litres water a day.

EAch meal will consist of 40g of protein/some EFA's/some fibrous veg.

AM i right in following this approach with out any carbs ?

I'm still working on my workout/cardio routine - will post up in the relevant forum.

Thanks in advance for any help you provide me with. 

Schiz

----------


## scarface007

> okwell ill happily give some diet advice but i dont want to talk about sources in this post or cycle advice. this thread is simply for people looking to sort there diets out instead of relying on AS.
> The diet ideas you put forward are very vague. and i certainly do not believe that enough of the right fat is obtained through protein alone.
> based on the stats given your maintenance cals are 3024 per day. I would start cutting not by reducing cals but by sticking at this number and just doing 30mins of pre breakfast cardio a day. After 2 weeks cals can be reduced by 200ed.
> here is a cutting diet i used successfully myself which fits your calorific needs.
> Meal 1 - 5 egg whites (cal 80, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 485, carbs 53 pro 50, Fat 6.5
> 
> WORKOUT
> 
> PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), WMS 80g (cal280 carb68) TOTALS – Cal519, carbs73, pro58 fat 3
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to help me out .There aint that many people out there that are willing to help someone they dont even know , once again thank you . 

Semper-fi

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> PB, again thanks for taking the time to critique the diets of those who choose to post them. This is my first post as I normally come to this forum just to browse but this thread made me sign up.
> 
> I am currently 22 years old, 5'9" and about 178lbs. I am lean, I have a 32" waiste and if I had to guess I'd be around 12-13% BF. I have always been lean and have had trouble putting on weight (actually I say that because in my earlier years I did not follow any diet - I do have a naturally smaller frame, shoulders, smaller wrists, etc). 6 weeks ago I started my first cycle after a few years of training to put on some lean muscle mass. I started around 170 so I have gained a modest amount even though I have been sick for the past week and haven't been able to hit the gym or even stick to my diet. I am currently on my 6th week of 350mg/wk Test Enth, which I shoot two times weekly @ 175mg. I am also running some arimidex @ .25mg ED.
> 
> I'll be the first one to admit my initial diet is nowhere near perfect and I did rely on the shakes too much for convenience purposes. Since stumbling across this post, I have modified it and now I am seeking your valuable input.
> 
> Here is my modified diet:
> 
> Meal 1 (9:00-10:00am):
> ...


Hey buddy diet looks great for a hard gainer. carbs are definately needed if you are having trouble gaining mass. The only change i would make would be to miss the post workout shake and use brown rice in the pre workout meal. keep us posted on how you get on. looks like you will do well.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey PB. Im a new member here only been lifting for about 6 months now. Im 20 6' 150lbs and want to put on some mass. Its naturally been hard for me to gain weight so maybe a good high calorie will help the process along. Dint really have a diet when I was lifting which is probly why I dint see any results. Im looking to gain some mass/muscle and a buddy of mine gave me a diet to start and I want you to check it out for me when you get a chance. Im also open to suggestions if you have any?
> 
> 10:30am -- 1 cup oatmeal, 8 egg whites, One scoop protein powder, 2pieces toast *too much protein here. your body will not use it all at once, drop the toast*
> 11:45am -- 1 meal replacement drink. He said use lean mass matrix *not good eat real food they are just whey + sugar eat some chicken and veg with desert spoon of flax*
> 1:45pm -- 8 ounce chicken breast, 1 cup brown rice, 1 cup mixed veggies *good add desert spoon of flax*
> 3:45pm -- 1 meal replacement drink *have the 5.45 meal here and add a desert spoon of flax*
> 5:45pm -- 1 8 ounce sirloin steak, 1 potato, 1 cup steamed broccoli *drop this meal*
> 6:30pm -- 1 creatine drink he told me to try Dymatize Xpand *ok but also drink your MRP shake at this time too*
> 7:00pm -- weight train
> ...


You are right to look for around 3000 cals. I dont know how many you have here but you can spend 30 mins at calorieking.com and find out all the cals and macros. I made a couple of little changes which i think will help. there is a time and a place for MRPs and pre workout is a good one. Having them for randon meals will add fat due to there high GI and high fat nature.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> I should have given my stats i'm 36, 5'6'' 169lbs bf 8%.
> 
> My harris benedit caloric intake is 2.476k. Last diet I was eating more o less 3000k daily and no visible result.


I would shoot for 3500 clean cals if you are finding it hard to gain. I also like to advise hard gainers to split there carbs throughout the day and eat more of them than someone who easily stores fat. I would shoot for around 50g of carbs from complex sources for each meal and also taking in a carb shake with 40g during workout and a PWO shake with 80g of simple carbs. Add whey to the post WO shake too. I would look for about 60-70g of fat from mostly EFAs (***** 3 especially) and the rest of the cals in protein. If you struggle to gain after 3 weeks then add 10g of carbs to every meal and see how you get on.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hi bro
> 
> Good to see somebody in your condition helping out. Respect for that.
> 
> Ive posted some pics in the pics forum :
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=336759
> 
> height 5'9" waist 38"
> ...


Hey buddy. Well i would not advise such low carbs, there really is no need to cut them that low to see results and you will feel crappy all the time. If you are carb sensitive (i am) then the most important thing is the timing of your carb intake. The body needs them for breakfast then pre and post workout. The other meals can be just pro fat with some greens. I would advise you follow a diet like the one posted to scarface above, It is high pro low carb and produced good results for me in terms of max fat loss with the least muscle wastage.

----------


## MartínFierros

> I would shoot for 3500 clean cals if you are finding it hard to gain. I also like to advise hard gainers to split there carbs throughout the day and eat more of them than someone who easily stores fat. I would shoot for around 50g of carbs from complex sources for each meal and also taking in a carb shake with 40g during workout and a PWO shake with 80g of simple carbs. Add whey to the post WO shake too. I would look for about 60-70g of fat from mostly EFAs (***** 3 especially) and the rest of the cals in protein. If you struggle to gain after 3 weeks then add 10g of carbs to every meal and see how you get on.


It's admirable you here helping people.  :Bow1:  I really appreciate it. I'll take your suggestions. When i finish the diet, i'll post it here.

----------


## tjpatrick1987

Hey Beast you left me a post about two months ago about being a hard gainer....I was 6'1 125ld and now i am 140lb and still making gains.... THIS GUY GOT HIS OWN FAN CLUB!!!!!!!!

----------


## jnewton86

hey beast, im a new member looking for some nutrition advice. i dont intend to start AS until i get my nutrition in order and get lean. im having some trouble figuring out what to eat before bed , and had a question about a current food i eat.

Before bed, I typically eat 1 bowl of Kashi Go Lean cereal.
280 cal
60g carbs
2g fat
26g protein
12g sugar

I know I need to eat something that is slow digesting, some type of complex carb, i was doing baked potatoes for awhile but that's burnt out.

Question about my current food- healthy choice french bread pizza. I've picked em because their a quick eat and easy to make, what do you think?

350 cal
4.5g fat
54g carb
5g sugar 
22g protein

----------


## NeedAnabolics

Ok I'm 5'9" Weigh about 170lbs, 31inch Waist, 13-14% body fat. I'm trying to build a healthy life style and build naturally now that Im 20 yrs old. I work from 8am-8pm at a dealership. I've been eating this food on my diet for a month straight, no cheat days or meals and i'm seeing improvement but if I'm going to work this hard to build I better at least know for sure i have a descent diet. I want to have an awesome diet. I'm looking at the Milo Sarcev videos right now to help me. I really want to get it down and continue naturally without AS until its time, but that'll come later on. Any responses are appreciated and i'll be checing for responses, thank you.


Breakfast: 9am Carbs/ Protein/Calories/Fat
¾ Cup Oatmeal 105/12/510
Whey Protein Meal Replacement (na/45/290/na)
1 Banana 18/1/110

Lunch: 12pm
2 Sandwiches w/ Whole Wheat Bread and Turkey 
(Bread 104/24/480)
(Turkey na/20/na)
1 Can of Beans 68/21/350/2
1 Cup of Vegetables 

Snack: 4-5pm
¼ Cup Oatmeal 35/4/170
1 Can of Tuna 0/32/150/1.5
¼ Cup of Raisins 31/1/130/0

Dinner: 9pm Variations 
½ Cup Rice na/8/340
1 Chicken Breast 0/32/160/2
3 Servings of Shrimp
1 Serving of Ground Beef 96/4
1 cup of vegetables

Night Snack 11pm
Whey Protein Meal Replacement (na/45/290/na)

----------


## NeedAnabolics

Carbs 438/ Protein 210 / calories 3150,

Calculations are estimated, I want to get cut, just by looking at my calculations I see alot of work that needs to be done.

----------


## hugovsilva

Hey Beast. Nice work over here, really admirable.

If you could answer me 2 simple questions I would appreciate it.

Let's suppose I am on a cutting phase and have the chance to do a AM cardio session on empty stomach:

- What would be a good carb source after this session? High GI or low GI?

- If I don't workout for the rest of the day should I have any other meal with carbs or make this a vey low carb day?

Thanks,
Hugo

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast you left me a post about two months ago about being a hard gainer....I was 6'1 125ld and now i am 140lb and still making gains.... THIS GUY GOT HIS OWN FAN CLUB!!!!!!!!


great to hear that its going well mate. its easy making a diet but the hard part is actually stickingto it. keep going mate and if you have gained then look at increasing cals by 100-200 every day as you will need to increase them to continue growing. all the best

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> hey beast, im a new member looking for some nutrition advice. i dont intend to start AS until i get my nutrition in order and get lean. im having some trouble figuring out what to eat before bed , and had a question about a current food i eat.
> 
> Before bed, I typically eat 1 bowl of Kashi Go Lean cereal.
> 280 cal
> 60g carbs
> 2g fat
> 26g protein
> 12g sugar
> 
> ...


add a breast of chicken and would be good pre or PP workout. Dont like the idea of simple carbs any other time really. Personally i would avoid all pre packed foods and make your own. many of the vital nutrients are lossed or degraded when food is processed and also many horrible chemicals are added. buy some wholemeal pizza bases and organic passata and cheese then top with lean meat and seasoning.

----------


## dedic8ed1

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=337056

What do you think?

----------


## jnewton86

thanx for the help beast, much appreciated. i anticipated that in response to processed food. much respect

----------


## GCgainer

Thanks Beast!!!! I preach this all the time when people want to know how to get big or ripped. Its frustrating when you talk about diet but all they want to hear about is what I take and how I work out.

----------


## Maverick_J8

Hey PerfectBeast, Resp3ect for what you're are doing here. Advice and knowledge is appreciated. 

Here is my current diet which I am using for maintenance. Depending on my goals, I will either add, or reduce. I have also put this together from resources in this thread whilst using my own preferences.

STATS:

22
5' 9"
150LBS
7% B/F


Here it is: 

*MEAL 1*

6 egg whites, 1 yolk 
1 whey shake 
1 cup oats 
*
44g Protein/50g Carbs/3g Fat*


*MEAL 2*

170g chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 tbsp Udo's oil

*50g Protein/45g Carbs/10g fat*


*MEAL 3*

Tuna 
4 egg whites, 1 yolk
1 cup brown rice

*45g Protein/45g Carbs/3g Fat*


*MEAL 4*

170g chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 tbsp Udo's oil

*50g Protein/45g Carbs/10g Fat*


*MEAL 5*

Tuna 
1 cup brown rice
fresh veg

*30g Protein/45g Carbs*


*MEAL 6*

6 egg whites, 1 yolk

*20g Protein/3g Fat*


*BEFORE BED*

ON's 100% casein shake

*23g Protein/4g Carbs/1g Fat*


Thanks bro

----------


## Mad RR

perfectbeast2001, I'm looking for a little help to put on some size. I'm currently 5'5 130 7% body fat. I've gained 12 cleans pounds of in a year. I was 118 last year at 7% body fat. I want to shoot for 3000 calories a day to try to bulk up some. How many meals should I be spreading that out through? What should I be eating that is farly clean? Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## oker

Beast, would you possibly have time to critique the following diet for bulking? Cheers in advance bro. Weight 90 kg body fat is around 20 % - 5 11" tall. I want to bulk but not sure if I should be doing that with my current BF%. Any suggestions bro?

*Meal 1: Pro/Carb - 7:00*

6 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop Of Whey Protein, Rice

*Meal 2: Pro/Fat – 9:00*
Chicken, veggies, slice of cheese or peanut butter

*Meal 3: Pro/Carb – 11:00*

Chicken Breast, 1 cup Brown Rice

*Meal 4: Pro/Fat – 1:00*

2 pieces of fish (silver fish, small), 1 Tbsp Full Fat Mayonnaise, salad or veg

Workout

*Meal 5: PWO Nutrition – 3:00*

2 Scoops Whey Protein /80g of Dextrose

*Meal 6: PPWO – 5:00*

Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, ½ cup Brown Rice (Measured Uncooked)

*Meal 7: Pro/Fat – 7:30*

6 egg whites, cottage cheese

*Meal 8: Before Bed 9:30*

3 Scoops of Whey Protein, 1.5 Tbsp. Flax Seed Oil

PS borrowed this from a sticky just changed a little

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Ok I'm 5'9" Weigh about 170lbs, 31inch Waist, 13-14% body fat. I'm trying to build a healthy life style and build naturally now that Im 20 yrs old. I work from 8am-8pm at a dealership. I've been eating this food on my diet for a month straight, no cheat days or meals and i'm seeing improvement but if I'm going to work this hard to build I better at least know for sure i have a descent diet. I want to have an awesome diet. I'm looking at the Milo Sarcev videos right now to help me. I really want to get it down and continue naturally without AS until its time, but that'll come later on. Any responses are appreciated and i'll be checing for responses, thank you.
> 
> 
> Breakfast: 9am Carbs/ Protein/Calories/Fat
> ¾ Cup Oatmeal 105/12/510
> Whey Protein Meal Replacement (na/45/290/na)
> 1 Banana 18/1/110
> 
> Lunch: 12pm
> ...


Hey buddy. Well i really dont like the diet plan here. There is not enough meals in my opinion and the ones that are there are not nutritionally balanced. For example you are getting virtualll no omegs 3s and the protein looks low. An MRP at bedtime is also a bad idea if cutting as there are really no need for late night carbs especially from maltodextrin (the carb source of most MRPs)


I would try this which is around the same cals as you mention but it is timed better and contains the right nutrients.

Pre Cardio (about 4AM) - 2scoop whey casein (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3) TOTALS  cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3
Meal 1 - 6 egg whites (cal 96, pro18), Oats 80g (cal295 carb51 pro12 fat5), 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5). sprinkle cinnamon. TOTALS - Cal 503, carbs 53 pro 53, Fat 6.5
Meal 2 - Oats 40g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3),. Banana (cal105 carb27 pro1 fat). TOTALS - Cal 479, carbs 57, pro 53, fat 5 this meal could be belnded into a thick shake if needed.

WORKOUT

PWO - 2 scoop whey (cal224, carb5, pro46, fat3), Dextrose 80g (cal320 carb80) TOTALS  Cal530, carbs80, pro46 fat 3

PPWO - Tuna 1 tin (cal 145,carb0 pro31 fat1), Oats 60g (cal150 carb25 pro6 fat2) 1scoop whey (cal112, carb2.5, pro23, fat1.5) TOTALS  cal407 carbs27 pro60 fat4

meal 5 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Coconut Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10

Meal 6 - 175g chicken (cal289 pro54 fat5) Flax Oil (cal44 fat5g) TOTALS  cal333, pro54, fat10


Before Bed  Lean Mince200g (cal328 pro51 fat12) TOTALS cal328 pro51 fat12

DAILY TOTAL Cal 3126 Carbs 198 Protein 429 fat 56

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Beast. Nice work over here, really admirable.
> 
> If you could answer me 2 simple questions I would appreciate it.
> 
> Let's suppose I am on a cutting phase and have the chance to do a AM cardio session on empty stomach:
> 
> - What would be a good carb source after this session? High GI or low GI?
> *I would have a mix of both like oats with a spoon of honey and some dried apricots or a banana.
> * 
> ...


hope that is of help,

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=337056
> 
> What do you think?


done

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey PerfectBeast, Resp3ect for what you're are doing here. Advice and knowledge is appreciated. 
> 
> Here is my current diet which I am using for maintenance. Depending on my goals, I will either add, or reduce. I have also put this together from resources in this thread whilst using my own preferences.
> 
> STATS:
> 
> 22
> 5' 9"
> 150LBS
> ...


looks fine to me mate i would happily use that diet plan. Well done. Now you just need to work out the macros and cals so you can tweak it as you go. I would save each diet after you tweak it so later on down the line you can use them again if needed.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> perfectbeast2001, I'm looking for a little help to put on some size. I'm currently 5'5 130 7% body fat. I've gained 12 cleans pounds of in a year. I was 118 last year at 7% body fat. I want to shoot for 3000 calories a day to try to bulk up some. How many meals should I be spreading that out through? What should I be eating that is farly clean? Any advice is appreciated.


look for 6 meals at least. Here is a generic diet i give to people starting out which will give you an idea of good healthy food sources that you can use and also shows the balance of macros.

CARBS

4 slices wholemeal bread
1 cup oats
1/2 cup brown rice (dry weight)
2 wholewheat bagels
1 cup wholewheat pasta (dry weight)
2 sweet potatoes
1 baked potatoe

PROTEIN

5 egg whites 1 yolk
130g chicken/lean pork/turkey/lean steak
1 can tuna
150g smoked salmon(no added fat with this meal)
1 cup light cottage cheese
150g smoked mackerel (no fat with this meal)
150g prawns
150g crab
200g cod or any white fish

FATS

1 TBsp ***** margarine
1 Tbsp Olive oil/flax oil
10 nuts any variety but not salted or roasted.
1/2 avocado
15 olives
25g cheese

eat 6 times a day. Pick one item from each food group to create a meal unless otherwise stated next to item. Add as much salad and veg as you like. Season with herbs and spices, chillies, garlic, soy sauce, vinegar and pickled veg as required.
No fruit juices, No alcohol, no sugar added to anything, check all lables if using sauce ect, look out for glucose, fructose, sucrose. Do not eat them
Diet soda only.
You may have one piece of fresh fruit with every meal. Limit use of bananas and other sweet exotics (strawberries are fine though). good portion sizes for fruit. 10 strawberries, 20 rasberries, 1 apple, 1 pear, 1 orange, 25 grapes, 1 banana, 1 peach, 2 plums.

Take 6 fish oil capsules every day. Take 2 multivits every day. Take 2000mcg vit C every day.

If you are weight training drink a protein shake before and after training with 1 scoop protein. Eat a banana before and after weight training. Do your cardio in the morn before eating anything at all.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast, would you possibly have time to critique the following diet for bulking? Cheers in advance bro. Weight 90 kg body fat is around 20 % - 5 11" tall. I want to bulk but not sure if I should be doing that with my current BF%. Any suggestions bro?
> 
> *Meal 1: Pro/Carb - 7:00*
> 
> 6 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop Of Whey Protein, Rice *good*
> 
> *Meal 2: Pro/Fat  9:00*
> Chicken, veggies, slice of cheese or peanut butter *drop the cheese or PB and use deseert spoon of flax oil as this will give ***** 3 which is vital
> * 
> ...


You need to work out the cals and macros too as guessing is no good. The lyout looks pretty good though.

----------


## oker

> You need to work out the cals and macros too as guessing is no good. The lyout looks pretty good though.


Cheers beast, so no problem bulking with high body fat %? I just assumed I should get rid of the fat first before bulking. I worked out I need 3,300 cals for maintainance, thus how many more cals should I add to bulk, taking the previous into consideration?? Cheers again

PS missed the comments you made in teh diet - brilliant bro thanks

----------


## FortKnox36

Hey PB, thanks for taking the time to help everyone out.

My question is simple...

I have low testosterone right now due to poor PCT from b4. My test levels came back at 179 (normal range:270-1000).

So my question is...

Would it be better for me to cut or bulk? I dont wanna lose my muscle but I dont wanna gain fat.

I currently am only eating 3 carb meals a day and I will just post thos up for right now because I am running on a time crunch. All my other meals are pro/fat or just pro. Also I eat veggies throughout the day. I eat 8 meals a day. (every 2 hrs)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites/ 1 yolk and 1/2 cup oats

PW: 50 g maltodextrin (complex carbs)/30 g sugars from fruit/50g protein (whey)

PPW: Rice/Beans (50g carbs) and 1/2 of whole chicken

So should I add more carb/pro meals or keep where I am at?

Stats: age 21 BF%: 9 Weight: 193lbs

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Cheers beast, so no problem bulking with high body fat %? I just assumed I should get rid of the fat first before bulking. I worked out I need 3,300 cals for maintainance, thus how many more cals should I add to bulk, taking the previous into consideration?? Cheers again
> 
> PS missed the comments you made in teh diet - brilliant bro thanks


personally at 20% I would stick at maintenance and look to lose fat and you may even make some nice lean gains if you play your cards right! pre breakfast cardio for 30 mins daily and then stick to your maintenace cals.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey PB, thanks for taking the time to help everyone out.
> 
> My question is simple...
> 
> I have low testosterone right now due to poor PCT from b4. My test levels came back at 179 (normal range:270-1000).
> 
> So my question is...
> 
> Would it be better for me to cut or bulk? I dont wanna lose my muscle but I dont wanna gain fat.
> ...


as long as your protein levels are high enough you should be able to maintain using a low carb approach (i have and do). I would look towards running another PCT possibly more aggressive than the first. Try the Anthony Roberts PCT it will work wonders. Just maintain heavy training and your diet and all should be good mate.

----------


## FortKnox36

> as long as your protein levels are high enough you should be able to maintain using a low carb approach (i have and do). I would look towards running another PCT possibly more aggressive than the first. Try the Anthony Roberts PCT it will work wonders. Just maintain heavy training and your diet and all should be good mate.



Thanks dude.

----------


## Mad RR

> Take 6 fish oil capsules every day. Take 2 multivits every day. Take 2000mcg vit C every day.
> 
> If you are weight training drink a protein shake before and after training with 1 scoop protein. Eat a banana before and after weight training. Do your cardio in the morn before eating anything at all.


Thanks alot for all the advice and diet plan!! I have just a couple of questions though. I currently take Berverly Super-Pak vitimans. It's muti with fish oil also. Should I take extra fish oil along with my Bev. multi? Yes I am weight training and drink a protein shake after my workout and normally right before sleep. I guess I will also drink one before my workout and maybe cut out the one right before bed. Yes I always do my cardio on a empty stomach.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Thanks alot for all the advice and diet plan!! I have just a couple of questions though. I currently take Berverly Super-Pak vitimans. It's muti with fish oil also. Should I take extra fish oil along with my Bev. multi? Yes I am weight training and drink a protein shake after my workout and normally right before sleep. I guess I will also drink one before my workout and maybe cut out the one right before bed. Yes I always do my cardio on a empty stomach.


I would add some more fish oil. the recommended dose is nowhere near enough in my opinion.

----------


## oker

> personally at 20% I would stick at maintenance and look to lose fat and you may even make some nice lean gains if you play your cards right! pre breakfast cardio for 30 mins daily and then stick to your maintenace cals.


Cheers beast, how many cals roughly would you calculate my diet plan above?

----------


## hugovsilva

I would like to say something about this thread.

Beast is doing everybody a HUGE favor doing all this critique to the diets we plan. This is admirable because some people pay very good money to get this kind of help elsewhere and most of the times the information they get is not as solid as here.


I have been looking regularly at this thread and some guys just ask for advice without putting any work at all into planning. Please remember Beast does not get paid to do this and he is helping the community out in his free time, so if you want his help the least you can do is to make your own research, calculate your macros, and then post it here.
This will help everybody. It will help yourself because you are getting a better understanding of what Beast is telling you and you make his job easier by giving him all the info he needs to get your diet in check.

Lets just not only give Beast a round of applause but also make it a bit easier for him.

Hugo

----------


## perfectbeast2001

^im not here to do your maths for you....

----------


## MartínFierros

> I would shoot for 3500 clean cals if you are finding it hard to gain. I also like to advise hard gainers to split there carbs throughout the day and eat more of them than someone who easily stores fat. I would shoot for around 50g of carbs from complex sources for each meal and also taking in a carb shake with 40g during workout and a PWO shake with 80g of simple carbs. Add whey to the post WO shake too. I would look for about 60-70g of fat from mostly EFAs (***** 3 especially) and the rest of the cals in protein. If you struggle to gain after 3 weeks then add 10g of carbs to every meal and see how you get on.


Hey Prefect

This is my diet. I've worked a lot.

I'm not sure about the PWO.

You cannot trust in powders (proteins, carbs) in my country and they are very expensive so i worked out a diet with natural foods.

I took the suggestion you made to tjpatrickt1987. They helped me so much.

I'll add veg and fruits.

Thank you for your help...i really appreciate it.

*Meal 1* Fat Prot Carbs Calories
50g	Oats (3,80 6,30 33,70 165,00)
60g	Potato (- 0,85 12,00 61,10)
150g	Chicken breast (1,50 40,50 - 244,18)
2	Egg whites (- 8,00 - 25,00)
2 slices	Wholemeal bread (2,00 4,30 20,00 117,00)

F7,30 P59,95 C65,70  K612,28

*Meal 2*
50g	Oats (3,80 6,30 33,70 165,00)
60g	Potato ( - 0,85 12,00 61,10)
2 slice	Wholemeal bread (2,00 4,50 20,00 117,00)
150g	Chicken breast (1,50 40,50 - 244,18)

F7,30 P52,15 C65,70 K587,28

*Meal 3*
50g	Semolina ( - 5,00 37,00 171,00)
100g	Sweet potato ( - 1,30 24,50 106,50)
1 slice	Wholemeal bread (1,00 2,25 10,00 58,50)
250g	Hake (raw) (3,40 42,50 - 202,50)
1 tbsp	Flax oil (13,60 - - 120,22)

F18,00 P51,05 C71,50 K658,72

*Meal 4*
1/2 cup	White rice (raw) (- 2,90 40,00 171,00)
1 slice	Wholemeal bread (1,00 2,25 10,00 58,50)
120g	Tuna (0,72 28,20 - 120,00)
2	Egg whites (- 8,00 - 25,00)
25g	Walnuts (English) (15,00 3,50 4,58 160,41)

F16,72 P44,85 C54,58 K534,91

*Meal 5*
60g	Wholemeal Spaghetti (raw) (0,84 8,50 42,20 197,22)
100g Sweet potato ( - 1,30 24,50 106,50
2	Egg whites (- 8,00 - 25,00)
150g	Beef (sirloin) (10,05 43,33 - 270,00)

F10,89 P61,13 C66,70  K598,72

*Meal 6*
1/2 cup	White rice (raw) ( - 2,90 40,00 171,00)
150g	Mackerel (canned) (6,82 24,50 - 169,43)
50g	Mozzarela cheese (10,60 10,58 1,76 141,00)
60g	Ham cooked (3,00 10,80 - 72,00)

F20,42 P48,78 C41,76 K553,43

*Total* Fat 80,63 Prot 316,61 Carb 356,69 Cal 3502,59


*PWO shake*
200ml	Skimmed milk 3,00 6,00 9,50 90,00
2	Bananas 1,00 2,00 54,00 210,00
1tbsp	Honey - - 17,00 65,00
1 scoop	Protein powder - 32,00 - 132,00

F4,00 P40,00 C80,50 K497,00

----------


## NeedAnabolics

Beast I appreciate your help! This thread has helped me alot because I've been scrolling through many of these posts and there is a variety of diets. Many of these guys have the same dimensions as I do so I am just comparing and adding stuff to my diet. I do have one more question. I have very oily skin so i try to stay away from the oils and peanut butters, So what is the main role of these flaxseed oils, coconut etc..?? If I do consume them should I consume less or at what times of the day? Or maybe I have to sacrafice a good looking body for a good looking face?!

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey Prefect
> 
> This is my diet. I've worked a lot.
> 
> I'm not sure about the PWO.
> 
> You cannot trust in powders (proteins, carbs) in my country and they are very expensive so i worked out a diet with natural foods.
> 
> I took the suggestion you made to tjpatrickt1987. They helped me so much.
> ...


OK well im not keen on some of your food choices. If you are a hard gainer then it might be good but it would make me fat. For your PWO shake how about egg whites from a carton. They have been heat treated so will not poison you and are highly bioavailable.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Beast I appreciate your help! This thread has helped me alot because I've been scrolling through many of these posts and there is a variety of diets. Many of these guys have the same dimensions as I do so I am just comparing and adding stuff to my diet. I do have one more question. I have very oily skin so i try to stay away from the oils and peanut butters, So what is the main role of these flaxseed oils, coconut etc..?? If I do consume them should I consume less or at what times of the day? Or maybe I have to sacrafice a good looking body for a good looking face?!


Fats are essentail in diet for many many major functions in the body. They help with connective tissue repair, brain health, heart health, Hormonal function, immune system, anti inflammatory effects, the list goes on. Flax contains ***** 3 which is probably the one we get least of through general dietry means. Coconut oil contains MCTs which are said to boost thyroid function. its also heat stable and contains some sat fat which plays a role in testosterone production. I consume 2 fish oil caps with every meal and out of my 90g of fat a day probably 50% is from ***** 3 (i.e. from flax oil added to meals)

----------


## NeedAnabolics

Hey beast being that my last diet sucked i have spent all day creating a new one with the help of other members post. here it is.

Harris Benedict Formula: 66+ (1071) + (876)  (136) = 1877
1877 x 1.725= 3238 
Calories to maintain current weight @ 172lbs, height at 59, 20 years of age. 

I'm right on target with my diet but I know i need help somewhere in there, if I want to put on a lb of muscle a week i need to eat about 3740 calories a day. At this moment I'm at approx. 3530. Any suggestions? I currently work from 8am-8:30pm @ a dealership so I'm on the tightest schedule of my life and all i do is work diet and workout, thanks for your input once again
Calories/Proteins/Carbs/Fat

Meal 1(8:30-9:30):
	8 boiled eggs (136/24/0/0)
	whey protein shake (285/40/10/2)
 1 cup oatmeal ( 300/10/54/5)
Macronutrients (721/74/64/7)

Meal 2 (12:00-1:00pm)
	6-8 ounces of chicken (180/40/0/1)
	¼ non cooked cup brown rice (150/4/33/1)
	1 tablespoon flaxseed oil (90/0/0/10)
Macronutrients ( 420/44/33/12) 

Meal 3 (3:00-4:00)
	2 cans chunk light Tuna (300/65/0/1)
	2 slices whole wheat bread ( 280/12/52/4)
	1 tablespoon flaxseed oil ( 90/0/0/10)
Macronutrients (670/77/52/15) 

Meal 4 ( 5:30-7:00pm)
	6-8 ounces of chicken (180/40/0/1)
	16g peanuts (80/4/3/8)
	1 cup carrots (70/2/16/0)
Macronutrients (330/46/19/9)

Meal 5 (7:30-8:30)
	6-8 ounces of chicken ( 180/40/0/1)
	¼ non cooked white rice (160/3/35/0)
Macronutrients (340/43/35/1)

Meal 6 PWO (9:00)
	1 scoop Whey (285/23/10/2) w/ no fat milk
	2 tablespoons peanut butter (200/16/12/16)
Macronutrients (485/53/43/18)

Workout (9:45)

Meal 7 PPWO (11:30)
	1 scoop whey (285/40/10/2) with no fat milk
	80g Glycomaize (280/0/70/0)
Macronutrients (565/37/101/2)

Total Macros: 
Calories: 3531
Protein: 374
Carbohydrates: 246
Fat: 64

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> Hey beast being that my last diet sucked i have spent all day creating a new one with the help of other members post. here it is.
> 
> Harris Benedict Formula: 66+ (1071) + (876)  (136) = 1877
> 1877 x 1.725= 3238 
> Calories to maintain current weight @ 172lbs, height at 59, 20 years of age. 
> 
> I'm right on target with my diet but I know i need help somewhere in there, if I want to put on a lb of muscle a week i need to eat about 3740 calories a day. At this moment I'm at approx. 3530. Any suggestions? I currently work from 8am-8:30pm @ a dealership so I'm on the tightest schedule of my life and all i do is work diet and workout, thanks for your input once again
> Calories/Proteins/Carbs/Fat
> 
> ...


I would add a meal after your post workout. this meal would include pro/low gi carbs and a small ammount of EFAs. oats with egg whites and a little flax or chicken and brown rice with flax would be good. if you need to increase cals more then a pro/fat shake in the night would be good too

----------


## MartínFierros

> OK well im not keen on some of your food choices. If you are a hard gainer then it might be good but it would make me fat. For your PWO shake how about egg whites from a carton. They have been heat treated so will not poison you and are highly bioavailable.


Thank you a lot Perfect!

egg whites in a carton? i don't know if they exist where i live. I don't think so. i'll look for it. 

I'll tell you later how the diet works.

Thanks again.

----------


## NeedAnabolics

Once again Thank you very much, I'll be able to see the difference soon, I appreciate youe help.

----------


## BigLittleTim

> I consume 2 fish oil caps with every meal and out of my 90g of fat a day probably 50% is from ***** 3 (i.e. from flax oil added to meals)


P.B.

Had to jump in here with a question: As fish and flax-seed oil caps come in different sizes, could you give us a miligram dosage for each meal?

I've enjoyed reading this thread.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## perfectbeast2001

> P.B.
> 
> Had to jump in here with a question: As fish and flax-seed oil caps come in different sizes, could you give us a miligram dosage for each meal?
> 
> I've enjoyed reading this thread.
> 
> -BigLittleTim


hey buddy  :Smilie:  i take 2000mg with each meal. dont forget to factor this into your fat intake for the day though!!

----------


## exceed

very helpfull guys. best forum ive read so far. giving me great information i need to build a good diet. thanks

----------


## perfectbeast2001

bump!

----------


## Maverick_J8

Continuing from my diet feedback previously in this thread, what do you think of my Pre-workout and Post-workout nutrition:

Pre-workout:

1 cup oats 
1 scoop whey 

Post-workout

1 cup oats 
1/2 apple
2 scoops whey

1.5 hours later

6-8oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 tbsp udos oil
veg


Possibly more carbs post workout, i.e. whole apple instead of half? I have to eat whole foods before and after. Cannot use liquids.

----------


## asteriskjasper

wanted to post private mssg first....

----------


## sepp2323

this is my first time ever doing attempting to do macros. i think i eat pretty well but i have never added everything up so here goes. let me first say im 32 yrs old..around 200. do pushups, kettlebells, chin ups 3-4 days a week for about 30-40 minutes..then 5 days a week i do 30 minutes of sprints afterwards..5 minute warmup,1 minute sprint/4 minute medium - rinse and repeat 4 more times..then do 5 minute cooldown.

my goal is to get leaner than i already am. i know this is not that great so please help.


meal 1: 

6 eggwhites (100/22/2/1)
2 whole wheat bread. (200/8/40/4)

total - (300/30/42/5)

meal 3:

2 scoops whey protein (240/46/6/4)
1 tablespoon flax (120/0/0/13)

total - (360/46/6/17)

meal 3:

9 oz chicken (425/80/0/9)
3 oz brown rice (095/2/20/0) 

total - (520/82/20/9)

meal 4:

2 scoops whey protein (240/46/6/4)

total - (240/46/6/4)


meal 5:

2 scoops whey protein (240/46/6/4)

total - (240/46/6/4)


meal 6:

6oz cottage cheese (110/16/10/0)

total - (110/16/10/0)


totals:

(1870 cal/266 protein/80 carbs/49fat)

----------


## sepp2323

/bump

----------


## New2Anabolic

> Hey bro tell me what you think... see if think I should change anything... also I saw you mentioned something about cooking with coconut oil in another thread I currently use pam.... 
> 
> Currently diet is looking like this
> 
> Meal 1:
> Eggs 6 Whites 1 Yoke
> 3 servings oatmeal
> 25g protein from Whey
> 
> ...


*PB* You've aided me in the past brother, I just wonder about those who can't eat that much.
1) I have tried a similar diet before, but I just CANNOT consume a lot of food; Unless I'm high or something rediculous. But I quit those shenanigans 2 years ago. 
- What acceptable snacks can I go out to buy?
- Mixed nuts from the bulk food section maybe? 
- Lillidale chicken strips? (pre cooked) etc.

*TIPS are always appreciated*

2) I will be going out to my supplement store to grab some Coconut Oil. 
- What other little tricks turn up your metabolic rate? Without negative sides from it like Hydroxycut.


*24, 14%bf, Male, 210pds*

I need to cut...
...and will be cycling a TEST with Clen this summer. The blood levels need to be checked first though, and I also would like to get a Colonic Irrigation.

----------


## sepp2323

where is teh beast? anyone please cut my diet to shreds and help me  :Smilie:

----------


## HAVOKGT

sup beast! im new to this but i am 24yrs old 259lbs 6' 3" i am looking to find a great diet to lose weight but still get bulked and buff. i gained alot of fat(about 40lbs) in 3-4 months in working as a plumber and eating nothing but fast food... i really appreciate your help in advance. i just recently starting eating good and working out again.

----------


## Bullyson

Ive got a couple questions. Im on my 1st cycle of sust250. I'm 31 yrs old, 6'1" 212lbs 
Bench: 295 Press: 600
I dont know if my stats are a factor but my 1st question is what would be the ideal # of calories to be taking in per day? 2nd question is: I heard that the body can only process "X" amount of protien in a day and that I was wasting alot because I was over that # of grams. Any truth to this? Also, I've been taking milk thistle, flax seed oil and a one a day vitamin. I'm not sure on how many mgms of each is ideal and if I'm missing anything as far as vitamins go. Thanks in advance, DJ.

----------


## Bullyson

Bump

----------


## Vick74

Hi Beast, 
I want to thank you in advance for all the help you have given all of us throughout your tutorials and threads.
I am trying to figure out a diet to match my AS cycle.
Here is a little history about me, 
I am 32 years old, 5 11" 170 lbs 32" weist, 15% BF. I am an hard gainer, but am prone to trunk fat when bulking.
I have done about 4 cycles over the past 4 years, with ok success. But this time around I'd really like to maximize my efforts to the fullest. 
I am only one week into my cycle of Eq, and waiting for my Anavar to come in.
My goal isn't to get huge, but to receive a decent gain in muscle while cutting as well.
In the past I have tried to gain and cut at the same time, but found that my body type would only allow me to bulk first, then to cut. As my body would lose muscle as I did cardio and I couldn't hold onto my gains.
I'd really like to find a schedule that will let me build and cut, but not sure how to with my body type.
I work graveyard shifts 5 days a week so my schedule is a little bit different than most.
Here's my schedule:

wake up 12:00pm: cardio on empty stomach for 30 mins.

Meal #1(right after cardio)12:40pm 30 gms whey in shake with berries,
1 banana, 1 cup brown rice milk,1/2 
cup of no fat yogurt. Vit C, multi, and 
Spirulina supplements.

Meal#2 2:40pm 4 egg whites 1 yolk
1/2 cup black beans
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 orange

Meal #3 5:40pm 8 oz chicken breast(or porkloin)
3 oz brown rice.
5 oz veg of choice

Workout 7:40pm

Meal #4 8:30pm(post WO) 35 gm whey protein with rice milk
1 banana

Meal #5 11:30pm 8 oz chicken breast
3 oz brown rice
5 oz veg of choice

Go to work @ 12:30am

Meal#6 2:30am 1/2 cup cottage cheese
handful of baby carrots

Meal 7 before bedtime 5:30am casein based protein shake
 with water..Vit C supp.
nite nite.......................................... 

I take flax in my shakes, but am wondering if I still need more fat in my diet.
fish oil capsules perhaps?? 
Does this diet sound ok??
I'm only 10 days into it and am seeing some results already..
What else do you suggest?? 

Thanks Bro..
You should be getting paid to do this...
where's the donation box?
lol

----------


## Vick74

Bump...

----------


## L1nk

Hey any room for improvements for this diet? Im at 160 so to maintain I would need around 3000kcals, so to gain I made it up for 3500~. Just wondering if I could get any advice, sometimes the pb or olive oil are replaced by sunflower seeds.

Meal 1 75g Carbs, 42g Protein, 20g Fats 648 Kcals
8 Egg whites 1-Multi
6tsp Peanut butter 2-Fish Oil
2tbsp or 18g Raisins 
3/4cup Oats
1cup Non-fat milk

Meal 2 75g Carbs, 35g Protein, 20g Fats 620 Kcals
1can Tuna 
4tbsp Mayonnaise
2tbsp or 18g Raisins
4slice Whole grain bread

Meal 3 70g Carbs, 42g Protein, 20g Fats 628 Kcals
1 Chicken breast 2-Fish Oil
6tsp Olive oil 
1cup or 125g Green beans
1cup Brown rice

Meal 4 70g Carbs, 42g Protein, 20g Fats 628 Kcals
2scoop Protein
36g Peanuts 
1cup or 125g Green beans
3slices Whole grain bread
1cup Non-fat milk

Meal 5 45g Carbs, 42g Protein, 15g Fats 483 Kcals
6oz Turkey 2-Fish Oil
3tsp Olive oil 
1 1/2cup or 187.5g Green beans
3slices Whole grain bread

Meal 6 40g Carbs, 35g Protein, 20g Fats 480 Kcals
2scoops Whey 
4tsp Olive oil 
1cup or 125g Steamed green beans
1 1/2tbsp Honey

----------


## drdeath613

beast thxz for taking the time to help me out i love the simple diet that even i can follow 
plus thxz for the advice about eating with the family and i see ur point 
ill just have to eat my own meal


thxz again and ill keep u posted once a month on the board as to how im comming along

----------


## daniel_3855

> I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
> Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.







hi mate can you view my diet thread and let me know whats the best diet for me? thanks

----------


## daniel_3855

hi if you have the time can you make me a strict cutting diet for me, including times when to eat what. also will be taking clen .

will be lifting at 5.30 and cardio at 6.

iam 23
5ft9
12.3stone
around 15-17%bf
the foods i would like to use is -

chicken breast grilled or boiled???
steamed fish
tin tuna in brine
whey shakes
egg whites scramble???
veg
quaker oats with boiling water????
new potatoes or jackets?

i want to loose as much fat as poss. 
thanks

----------


## texasmk4

> That diet looks to be extemely low in cals. that may be your problem. when dieting down to sub 10% the body fights against you. thats why its good to reduce cals slowly over time so that you can keep giving to body a little kickstart to get it fat burning again. here you are kind of painted into a corner. You have not lost the ammount of fat you wanted too and your diet is in danger of being so low in cals that you are catabolic (wasting muscle)
> If 100g of oats makes you feel bloated then i would split it between breakfast and the meal pre workout. I would increase cardio to induce more fat burning. I would look at fat burning supps. I would add a further 30 or so grams of EFAs as they are very low in this diet.





can you please explain what is EFAs???

----------


## Amorphic

> can you please explain what is EFAs???


essential fatty acids

Essential fatty acids, or EFAs, are fatty acids that cannot be constructed within an organism from other components (generally all references are to humans) by any known chemical pathways; and therefore must be obtained from the diet. The term refers to those involved in biological processes, and not fatty acids which may just play a role as fuel. As many of the compounds created from essential fatty acids can be taken directly in the diet, it is possible that the amounts required in the diet (if any) are overestimated. It is also possible they can be underestimated as organisms can still survive in unideal, malnourished conditions.

There are two families of EFAs: ω-3 (or *****-3 or n-3) and ω-6 (*****-6, n-6.) Fats from each of these families are essential, as the body can convert one *****-3 to another *****-3, for example, but cannot create an *****-3 from scratch. They were originally designated as Vitamin F when they were discovered as essential nutrients in 1923. In 1930, work by Burr, Burr and Miller showed that they are better classified with the fats than with the vitamins.[1]

----------


## texasmk4

> essential fatty acids
> 
> Essential fatty acids, or EFAs, are fatty acids that cannot be constructed within an organism from other components (generally all references are to humans) by any known chemical pathways; and therefore must be obtained from the diet. The term refers to those involved in biological processes, and not fatty acids which may just play a role as fuel. As many of the compounds created from essential fatty acids can be taken directly in the diet, it is possible that the amounts required in the diet (if any) are overestimated. It is also possible they can be underestimated as organisms can still survive in unideal, malnourished conditions.
> 
> There are two families of EFAs: ω-3 (or *****-3 or n-3) and ω-6 (*****-6, n-6.) Fats from each of these families are essential, as the body can convert one *****-3 to another *****-3, for example, but cannot create an *****-3 from scratch. They were originally designated as Vitamin F when they were discovered as essential nutrients in 1923. In 1930, work by Burr, Burr and Miller showed that they are better classified with the fats than with the vitamins.[1]




Appreciate the response, amorphic

----------


## megadose

Beast, I wanted to know what is your take on whey isolate shakes (made with water) in prep contest. Take them all the way up to the show, or cut them out? And carbs, how much and when? I'm 230 lbs at 5-6% BF. I'm currently doing low, med, high days. 50g, 100g, 150g. Also, i do cardio 15-20min after wo and then 40-45min at night. On non wo days 35min first thing in morning and then 40-45min at night. Protein is currently 430g a day. 200g comes from shakes/aminos/beef tabs. Thanks for any help

----------


## GearHead5905

Age:18
Height:5'11" Reps: 7-10
Weight:145lbs
Bodyfat: 12%/ I would like to build lean muscle and have low Bodyfat 8%

Trainning Program:
Chest: Monday: 3 Sets Incline Bench press
Abs: Monday: 2 sets Crunch and Reverse Crunch
Back: Tuesday: 3 Sets Barbell Rows
Legs: Wednesday: 3 Sets Leg Curl/Leg Extension
Calves: Wednesday: 3 sets Standing Calf Raise
Shoulders: Thursday: 3 sets Should press/ Lateral Raise
Abs: Thurday: 2 sets Crunch and Reverse Crunch
Bicep: Friday: 3 Sets Barbell Curl and Hammer curl
Tricep: Friday: 3 sets Close-grip bench press/ Lying Teicep extensions


My diet:
8am: (1)fruit smoothie
12pm: (1)Spicy Chicken
3pm: 3-4 Pancakes
3pm:Workout/ with Protein shake after
6pm: (1)Chicken Soup
9pm: (1)Mac n Cheese


Please And thing is better than this

PS Im 5'11" but i have my dads genetics/Jeans 
6'6" 210lbs with fast metabolism

Thanks

----------


## FallenWyvern

This thread has more views than some of the diet stickies.

----------


## Narkissos

bump!

-CNS

----------


## Hittman

I have been doing a lot of research lately and needed some advice on this diet 
61
190lbs
~14-16% bf
33-inch waist
3 years or so lifting with NO diet

This is my diet to cut down on some of the body fat (hopefully reach 8-10% bf) prior to going on a bulking diet and never going above 12-14% again.

Meal 1 (cal/pro/carb/fat)
1.25 cups egg whites
½ cup oatmeal
15 blueberries
257/27/30/2

Meal 2
1 oz Almonds
4.4 oz Yogurt
296/11/29/16 (thinking about adding a protein shake here?)

Run 20 minutes at 7.5 mph and burn ~340 cal

Meal 3
Chicken Breast w/o skin
½ cup broccoli
.75 oz Almonds
518/75/7/18

Meal 4
4oz Deli Turkey
2oz Deli Ham
1 cup Spinach Leaves
Low-Carb tortilla
300/42/18/6

Lift from 5:15-6:15

Meal 5
Banana
8 oz Lean Cut Steak
Spinach Salad w/ croutons and low fat dressing
653/85/42/15

Meal 6
Lean protein (equivalent to 6oz chicken breast)
1 tablespoon Coconut Oil
392/52/0/20


Totals: 2365/292/126/77


Thanks in advance for your time.

----------


## hardknox

> I have noticed a worrying and increasing trend lately. I'm getting a lot of young guys asking me how to get big. They do not want to hear about diet, they want to know which gear to take. These are people who have no idea what there eating calorie wise on a daily basis. They are consuming alcohol and junk food. Steroids will do NOTHING for you when you are eating like this. There is no point chemically increasing protein synthesis when there is no protein consumed in the diet. One guy last week told me he gets plenty of protein as he always has lots of chicken on his pizzas. 
> Anyhow this really bothers me and I would like to offer free diet advice to any young people here (under 21) who are considering using AS. I can guarantee that if you follow the advice you will gain more muscle than you would doing gear with junk food and beer. So either ask for help in this thread or PM me. Sometimes it can take a couple of days to get back as i work a lot but i will always reply.


Hey, I saw your post on helping the young ones with the diet. I am having areal problem here gaining wait. I am 19 years old, 20 in August, and I weigh about 140lbs and am 6' 0", tall and skinny. I have no problem turning what fat I have into muscle and getting firm muscles but I just can't gain weight. I will be the first to admit I do not have a regular diet, mainly because I have no idea what to eat! I don't know what food to combine with my workout routine. I don't even really have a good workout routine!!! It's a shame because I have a whole workout center in my basement and I am really looking to get into it starting NOW! I could really use a good diet to start on, a good workout routine, and somemore information on creatine... which I have taken but I think I'm doing something wrong there. I am just sick of finding some nonsense on the internet and trying it to find out it doesn't work. You seem to know what you're talking about so please, help me out here bro! 

Your Friend in a Cool Place, Dave a.k.a. HardKnox

----------


## sporten69

I need some info...I am a gym rat....but I want more I have bad eating habits I just really don't eat but work my ass off at the gym.....I want to take clen to maybe satisfied...I have read your posts on clen but what I have is 30ml -200mcg/ml with just a dropper......I'm not sure if my eating will interfere with this....Thanx

----------


## smokeyd

well i have tried for a while to cut down and it seems like I'm not moving as fast as i want to but then again who does, i loose and average pound a week, I'm going to post my diet and maybe you guys can give me some reasons why its not going faster than that? or if I'm eating the wrong things and the wrong times. I'm 6'3 282 and 20% body fat train 3 days a week with cardio post workout and cardio also on 2 other days, hiit 30min 2 times and steady state for 45 min 3 times.

I need 4000 calories a day to maintain from one of the calculators i put my info into

here is what i had yesterday. 

breakfast: one can tuna w/ 2eggs and 1/2 cup oats broiled
Cals: 440 Fat: 15 Carb: 15 Prot: 60

meal 2: 8oz steak and half large sweet potato
Cals: 812 Fat: 49 Carb: 24 Prot: 65

meal 3: 8oz chicken breast half large sweet potato
Cals: 525 Fat: 16 Carb: 24 Prot: 66

meal 4 post workout: Protein shake with half cup oats
Cals: 315 Fat: 4 Carb: 20 Prot: 51

meal 5: 12oz steak 
Cals: 1064 Fat 74 Carb: 0 Prot 94

Total for the day is
Cals: 3232 Fat: 159 Carb: 96 Prot: 337

I just feel like it should be falling off and its not.

today i only used egg whites in first meal and took out the carbs in 2nd meal and added flax seed to meal 2 and to pwo meal

----------


## sixslow

hey beast, I currently weigh 155 Lb's and im 5"11 and dont know what percent body fat but im guessing high.
My goal is to soon take some AS (either winny or anstrol, maybe something else if you have any advice) and to cut my fat/gain muscle without looking too bulky but i do want to be ******/big (if that makes sense)
heres my diet now as of 2 weeks ago:

mon-fri: breakfast Egg whites + 2 pieces of whole grain toast + coffee + 16oz of water
3hrs: protein shake
lunch: generally a can of tuna on whole grain bread, I have a really healthy cereal for carbs/fiber it comes in two biscuts i only eat one that equals out to 67 calories
3hrs :Stick Out Tongue: rotein shake
dinner:turkey sandhiwch/chick sandwhich something with lean meat + veggies

and then on weekends I eat whatever and drink at partys

20yrold

----------


## sixslow

basically i want brad pitts body from fight club, maybe a little bigger but that lean and everything

----------


## eatrainrest

> hey beast, I currently weigh 155 Lb's and im 5"11 and dont know what percent body fat but im guessing high.
> My goal is to soon take some AS (either winny or anstrol, maybe something else if you have any advice) and to cut my fat/gain muscle without looking too bulky but i do want to be ******/big (if that makes sense)
> heres my diet now as of 2 weeks ago:
> 
> mon-fri: breakfast Egg whites + 2 pieces of whole grain toast + coffee + 16oz of water
> 3hrs: protein shake
> lunch: generally a can of tuna on whole grain bread, I have a really healthy cereal for carbs/fiber it comes in two biscuts i only eat one that equals out to 67 calories
> 3hrsrotein shake
> dinner:turkey sandhiwch/chick sandwhich something with lean meat + veggies
> ...


 :Haha:

----------


## seriousmass

> basically i want brad pitts body from fight club, maybe a little bigger but that lean and everything


good job bumping a thread, where the last post was:

07-10-2008, 07:07 AM
 :1laugh:  :1laugh:

----------


## sixslow

sorry im not to good with forums? does he still even go on here?

----------


## hfbd

Beast if you have a suggestion please let me know on my diet. I am stuck at 170 lbs for awhile now.. and I am running 3cc test cyp 200mg every 4th day for 3 months now. 

Im 28 years old, 170 lbs, 5"8, 12.73% BF

Meal 1: Pro/Carb -10am
4 Egg Whites, 2 Scoop Mutant Mass Weigh Gain, 1 cup oatmeal

Meal 2: Pro/Fat -11am
2 Tblsp Peanut Butter, 1.5 Tblsp Flax Seed Oil

Meal 3: Pro/Carb -noon
1 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 4: Pro/Fat -2pm
1 Can of Tuna, 1 Tbsp Full Fat Mayonnaise, Veggies

Meal 5: PWO Nutrition -4:30 (after workout)
4 Scoops Mutant Mass, 70g Dextrose

Meal 6: PPWO -6:30pm
1/4 Chicken Breast, 1 cup Brown Rice

Meal 7: Pro/Fat -(anytime between meal 6 & 8)
Lean Ground Beef, 1/4 Cup Swiss Cheese, Green Veggies

Meal 8: Before Bed -(before bed)
2 Scoops Mutant Mass, 2 Tblsp Flax Seed Oil

----------


## Swifto

Beast hasnt been here in ages...

I've also met him in real life and he's also not working where he usually does...

----------


## ah_wings19

Beast I am 400 lbs 6 ft tall 28 years old I am trying to find a good diet/exercise plan could you please help what would you recommend. I am interested in loosing weight but would like to build muscle as well, if possible

----------

